# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  *****Official Super Tuesday results thread*****

## CTRattlesnake

*Super Tuesday March 6th 2012
*



Polls close in some states in 15 minutes. 10 states will cast their votes today, 3 of which, the Paul campaign is targeting: Idaho, North Dakota, and Alaska. Here's to over-performing and winning our first states!


Poll closing times are as follows

All times eastern

7 P.M.

-Vermont
-Virginia
-Georgia

7:30 P.M.

-Ohio

8:00 P.M.

-Massachusetts
-Tennessee
-Oklahoma

9:00 P.M

-North Dakota

10:00 P.M.

-Idaho

Midnight

-Alaska

----------


## pauliticalfan

We only spent 188k on ALL the Super Tuesday states? Unbelievable.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Good place to watch the results as they come in > http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## blocks

> We only spent 188k on ALL the Super Tuesday states? Unbelievable.


If that number CNN put up is accurate...yeah, that's pretty bad.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> We only spent 188k on ALL the Super Tuesday states? Unbelievable.


Fundraising left a bit to be desired..

----------


## pauliticalfan

What are we expecting in Vermont, btw? Based on exit polls, it looks like Romney's gonna walk away with it, but second is obtainable.

----------


## carterm

> Good place to watch the results as they come in > http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


look at those delegate predictions by the AP. sooooo bad and wrong.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Five minutes until they call Virginia.

----------


## braane

T-5 minutes

----------


## blocks

> What are we expecting in Vermont, btw? Based on exit polls, it looks like Romney's gonna walk away with it, but second is obtainable.


Do you have a link to the exit poll data?

----------


## tsai3904

6 counties in Wyoming will be holding County Conventions tonight where 5 delegates and 2 alternates will be elected to the National Convention.

----------


## pauliticalfan

HOLY $#@! Ron Paul winning Vermont voters who decided today with 32%!!!!!!!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> 6 counties in Wyoming will be holding County Conventions tonight where 5 delegates and 2 alternates will be elected to the National Convention.


True, so 11 states are electing delegates to the convention tonight.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> HOLY $#@! Ron Paul winning Vermont voters who decided today with 32%!!!!!!!!


What's he at overall

----------


## ohgodno

I'd love two first place finishes and a few close second's - I'd be amazed with three first place finishes.

Especially knowing we'll likely get most of the delegates.

----------


## kill the banks

> HOLY $#@! Ron Paul winning Vermont voters who decided today with 32%!!!!!!!!


Yup

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> HOLY $#@! Ron Paul winning Vermont voters who decided today with 32%!!!!!!!!


I OMG'd when I saw that on CNN.

----------


## UK4Paul

Anyone got any streamzzz?

----------


## pauliticalfan

3% in Georgia LOL.

Go Vermont!

----------


## pauliticalfan

20%/third among Vermont conservative voters. We need Indys!

----------


## anewvoice

> If that number CNN put up is accurate...yeah, that's pretty bad.


That's a spending issue not a fundraising issue.  They raised at least as much this past weekend.

----------


## pauliticalfan

We never win late deciders though, so that's great in Vermont.

----------


## Lord Xar

> We only spent 188k on ALL the Super Tuesday states? Unbelievable.


I find that very hard to believe considering he raised 900k two days ago and just 7-10 days prior to that, he raised 2 million.

----------


## pauliticalfan

NO PROJECTION IN VERMONT OR VIRGINIA!

----------


## KingNothing

> We never win late deciders though, so that's great in Vermont.


Relative to other candidates, our positives are up and negatives are down.  Might be why we won some late support.

----------


## kathy88

> HOLY $#@! Ron Paul winning Vermont voters who decided today with 32%!!!!!!!!


PINCH ME!!!!!!

----------


## Havax

Romney significantly ahead in VA in Vermont.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Romney significantly ahead though."

Whatever.

----------


## AlexG

FOX NEWS: VERMONT AND VIRGINIA TOO CLOSE TO CALL WITH ROMNEY AND PAUL

----------


## mullenium

> FOX NEWS: VERMONT AND VIRGINIA TOO CLOSE TO CALL WITH ROMNEY AND PAUL


I hope its not another MAINE!

----------


## Havax

2nd in Vermont!!!!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Romney will likely win both states, if we can keep it close, im happy

----------


## pauliticalfan

EXIT POLLS SHOW 27% IN VERMONT!

----------


## jbuttell

> HOLY $#@! Ron Paul winning Vermont voters who decided today with 32%!!!!!!!!


what does that mean? Winning Vermont or... just people who decided to vote today???

----------


## kathy88

Where are you guys seeing results coming in? Google just has some stupid map.

----------


## WD-NY

CNN exit poll has 23% of people in Vermont backing Santorum?!?!

Seriously?

CNN has Romney winning VT with 37%, Ron 2nd with 28% and Santo w/ 23%...

----------


## ohgodno

> FOX NEWS: VERMONT AND VIRGINIA TOO CLOSE TO CALL WITH ROMNEY AND PAUL


HOLY *******!!!!!!

----------


## Havax

Vermont CNN Exit Poll:

37% Romney
27% Paul
23% Santorum
8% Gingrich

----------


## kill the banks

CNN

----------


## kylejack

> what does that mean? Winning Vermont or... just people who decided to vote today???


Romney 38%
Paul 27%
Santorum 23%
Gingrich 8%

This is exit polls, not actual results.

----------


## cindy25

Fox-VA and VT too close to call, Paul vs Romney

----------


## pauliticalfan

8% in Georgia...stronger than I expected.

----------


## gte811i

> 3% in Georgia LOL.
> 
> Go Vermont!


I'm so blasted pissed.  I've got 5 people coming with me to the county convention on Sat. committed to vote Paul . . . only 2 of them voted for him today . . .

----------


## kathy88

> I hope its not another MAINE!


STFU!!!!! YIPPEE! Can we get excited?

----------


## PaulSoHard

27% for Paul in exit polls at Vermont

Jumped from 3rd to 2nd, great job to the liberty lovers and everyone who GOTV!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

AND the undecideds are breaking big time to us in Vermont...thats good, we need that.

----------


## ohgodno

> Vermont CNN Exit Poll:
> 
> 37% Romney
> 27% Paul
> 23% Santorum
> 8% Gingrich


That's exit polls then? 

…but seriously… FREAKING FROTHY?!!!!!!!!!????

----------


## blocks

Still waiting on the actual numbers...

----------


## TheGrinch

Guys, with Romney sinking (I heard from a voter today who almost voted Santorum just to bring Romney down. The republicans aren't sure what they want anymore, besides lowest risk with Romney), 2nd places can be as good as 1st places tonight. Anything we can do to be the anti-Romney as their seeds of doubt about him blossom into Ron Paul tree...

----------


## kylejack

Props to the Free State Project! I think we can thank them for our success in New Hampshire, Maine, and Vermont.

----------


## KingNothing

> AND the undecideds are breaking big time to us in Vermont...thats good, we need that.


Hopefully it's indicative of what we can see in other states.  Taking a caucus or two would be awesome!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Two second places to kick off the night! $#@! yeah! Come on Idaho, North Dakota, and Alaska!

----------


## AlexG

I have a side-bar question. If you are a VA delegate could you possibly go to the convention and vote for Santorum or Gingrich?

----------


## phil4truth

I think we're gonna have a good night people!

----------


## Fraulein

> 2nd places can be as good as 1st places tonight.


wrong Wrong WRong WROng WRONg WRONG. 

2nd place is NEVER as good as 1st place and quite frankly your attitude is delusional. 

Knock it off.

----------


## hardrightedge

65 and older destroying the country...as usual...

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Gingrich wins Georgia

----------


## ohgodno

> Two second places to kick off the night! $#@! yeah! Come on Idaho, North Dakota, and Alaska!


One second place was guaranteed by the incompetence of the other candidates… but I'll take it!!!

wo00oo0o0!

----------


## kylejack

We're not getting any delegates out of Georgia. We're at 8%, and there's a minimum of 20% to get delegates.

----------


## kathy88

> Two second places to kick off the night! $#@! yeah! Come on Idaho, North Dakota, and Alaska!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

THIS

----------


## kathy88

> We're not getting any delegates out of Georgia. We're at 8%, and there's a minimum of 20% to get delegates.


$#@! Georgia. It's Newt's last stand.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

1% IN

Paul tied with Romney 50-50

----------


## kathy88

No offense to Georgian RP supporters, of course.

----------


## timbe

Hey guys, do you have a live stream somewhere to some good network? Thanks!

----------


## kill the banks

go Virginia

----------


## 69360

> wrong Wrong WRong WROng WRONg WRONG. 
> 
> 2nd place is NEVER as good as 1st place and quite frankly your attitude is delusional. 
> 
> Knock it off.


Chill out, it's moral victories at this point dude. The chance of Ron as the nominee is slim we all know that even Ron.

----------


## ohgodno

> We're not getting any delegates out of Georgia. We're at 8%, and there's a minimum of 20% to get delegates.


The delegates are ONLY bound on the first ballot of the national convention or until the candidate that they're bound to drops out … after that they're free.

The vast majority of the delegates are RP supporters - which is why such a HUGE stink came out from the GOP in GA.

----------


## Lord Xar

> FOX NEWS: VERMONT AND VIRGINIA TOO CLOSE TO CALL WITH ROMNEY AND PAUL


Time to call in the vote flipping and "box behind the gate" dudes.

----------


## digitaldean

A VA link with updated votes:

https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...cial/1_s.shtml

But I am hearing exit polls of 63 to 37% to Romney.

----------


## thoughtomator

If VA is too close to call then we almost certainly broke 40% statewide and that in turn implies having won at least a couple of Congressional districts, and the delegates that come with them.

----------


## AlexG

It's 50%-50% VA on Google <0.1% reporting

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## kylejack

62-38 in Virginia, per CNN. Time to look up the delegate rules.

----------


## PaulSoHard

I know Wolf has a soft side for Ron Paul

----------


## pauliticalfan

First VA results in: 38%.

May Virginia give us our greatest % ever?

If so, I'm proud of my state.

----------


## Dutch

VA just turned green on the Google results page http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
Green being Ron Paul... did we win??? PLEASE!!!!

Edit: Seems Google loves to f*ck with us.. it's yellow (R-Money) again

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> First VA results in: 38%.
> 
> May Virginia give us our greatest % ever?
> 
> If so, I'm proud of my state.


Considering there are only 2 people on the ballot.... i hope so

----------


## blocks

Mitt Romney	4,857	59.34%	

Ron Paul	3,327	40.65%


Precincts Reporting: 
119 of 2,584 (4.605%)

----------


## AlexG

> First VA results in: 38%.
> 
> May Virginia give us our greatest % ever?
> 
> If so, I'm proud of my state.


If we could break 40% I would be ecstatic

----------


## kylejack

> 62-38 in Virginia, per CNN. Time to look up the delegate rules.





> Tuesday 6 March 2012: 46 of 49 of Virginia's delegates to the Republican National Convention are pledged to presidential contenders in today's Virginia Presidential Primary.
> 
> *   33 district delegates are to be bound to presidential contenders based on the primary results in each of the 11 congressional districts: each congressional district is assigned 3 National Convention delegates and the presidential contender receiving the greatest number of votes in that district will receive all 3 of that district's National Convention delegates.*
> * 13 at-large delegates* (10 base at-large delegates plus 3 bonus delegates) are to be bound to presidential contenders based on the primary results statewide. Compute percentages to 3 decimal places, that is, 50.000%. The delegates are allocated to the presidential contenders as follows:
> *        If a candidate receives 50.001% or more of the vote, that candidate is allocated all 13 at-large delegates.*
>         If no candidate receives 50.001% or more of the vote, the 13 at-large delegates are allocated proportionally among those candidates receiving 15.000% or more of the vote. Rounding rules: Beginning with the candidate receiving the largest number of votes, round the fraction to the next whole number of delegates. Continue this process with the next highest vote getter and repeat until all the delegates are allocated.


So Romney is going to get the 13 bonus delegates. We'll get 3 delegates per district we take.

----------


## KingNothing

> 65 and older destroying the country...as usual...


"I might propose a law that only people under 30 can vote." -- Ron Paul

Though joking, it would be the best thing to happen to America in loooong time.

----------


## Esoteric

> 62-38 in Virginia, per CNN. Time to look up the delegate rules.


winner takes all.. because the rule is, 50% of the vote takes all the delegates.  Not having the other two clown in the race HURT us, as was speculated.

----------


## Dlynne

> 65 and older destroying the country...as usual...


You are a jerk, no better than Limbaugh with your gross generalizations and bigotry.

----------


## UNC08

Why didn't the campaign do more (formally, I mean) in Vermont?  If those exit polling numbers are accurate, we could've won there -- or come damn, damn close.

----------


## digitaldean

Look at this link:

https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...cial/1_s.shtml

It is at 5% right now at 60% to 40% Romeny leading.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

61-39 in VA now

----------


## pauliticalfan

VA: 39% now.

----------


## Esoteric

> First VA results in: 38%.
> 
> May Virginia give us our greatest % ever?
> 
> If so, I'm proud of my state.


Not after North Dakota votes

----------


## pauliticalfan

VA: 41%.

----------


## kylejack

> winner takes all.. because the rule is, 50% of the vote takes all the delegates.  Not having the other two clown in the race HURT us, as was speculated.


Only the 13 at-large. The rest appear to be done by Congressional district, so we have a shot at 33 in 11 districts.

----------


## UK4Paul

Anyone got any non-official CNN streams?

----------


## anaconda

CNN has 0% reporting on 9 states and it's 7:13 P.M. EST. Are these polls ALL open until 8 PM or something?????

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron is winning VT with 1% in!!

----------


## Canderson

+rep to anyone who sends me a cnn live stream (of their tv service, not online coverage ofthe Fargo speach)

thanks

----------


## blocks

> winner takes all.. because the rule is, 50% of the vote takes all the delegates.  Not having the other two clown in the race HURT us, as was speculated.





> The three super delegates are unbound. 33 delegates are awarded on a winner-take-all basis by congressional district. The other 13 are awarded to the candidate who wins a majority statewide, or allocated proportionally if no one gets majority.


Not ALL are winner-take all state wide, only 13 are. 33 are winner take all by district. So RP should get some.

----------


## AlexG

> Ron is winning VT with 1% in!!


omg it's only been 15 mins and I'm already going to die of excitement, I dont think I can handle 4 more hours

----------


## tsai3904

> The delegates are ONLY bound on the first ballot of the national convention or until the candidate that they're bound to drops out  after that they're free.
> 
> The vast majority of the delegates are RP supporters - which is why such a HUGE stink came out from the GOP in GA.


GA delegates are bound for 2 ballots.

----------


## Dutch

> +rep to anyone who sends me a cnn live stream (of their tv service, not online coverage ofthe Fargo speach)
> 
> thanks


http://www.tvcaston.com/player/playe...form&volume=50

----------


## 69360

> I know Wolf has a soft side for Ron Paul


Blitzer is almost always decent to Ron, yeah.

----------


## UK4Paul

> Ron is winning VT with 1% in!!


OK, as per Maine... time to close it.

Who needs to count the other 99%?

----------


## ohgodno

> GA delegates are bound for 2 ballots.


Thanks for correcting me - but my hope is they'll be unbound after Grinch bows out.

----------


## digitaldean

Sorry it looks like Paul will lose 40% to 60% to Romeny in VA

https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...cial/1_s.shtml

Right now with 12.5 reporting and still suck at 40%

----------


## WD-NY

> VA: 41%.


google elections feed?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Any google docs?

----------


## blocks

Here's the latest VT results

http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC

----------


## UK4Paul

> http://www.tvcaston.com/player/playe...form&volume=50


+1 and rep.com

----------


## Havax

59-41 looks SO much better than 60-40.

----------


## Jeffster

Ron Paul wins Elmore County, Vermont!  Woohoo!!   

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## 69360

59/41 in VA now

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Mitt wins VA

----------


## Bruno

> Considering there are only 2 people on the ballot.... i hope so


Which only proves how close it is and how many people really will support Paul over Romney when it comes down to the two.

----------


## tsai3904

> Thanks for correcting me - but my hope is they'll be unbound after Grinch bows out.


Yea, we should hope he sweeps all the delegates in GA because he will not be at the National Convention.

----------


## cartemj06

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!! FOX News!

----------


## harikaried

> Not ALL are winner-take all state wide, only 13 are. 33 are winner take all by district. So RP should get some.


It's true there's 13 at-large statewide delegates and 11 congressional districts with 3 delegates each. But that doesn't necessarily mean he'll get the delegates for sure.

----------


## Bruno

FOX just called it for Romney at 2% reporting.

----------


## pauliticalfan

NBC calls VA for Romney, but we made them sweat.

----------


## Esoteric

> FOX just called it for Romney at 2% reporting.


Exit polls were overwhelmingly for Romney.

----------


## WD-NY

Lost virginia... way to go Gingrich and Santorum supporters... f**king dumbasses

----------


## AlexG

google election results are slow tonight

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron got 40% of indies in VT...they make up nearly half of the electorate.


He got 14 FOURTEEN % of republicans in vermont

----------


## Razmear

> Here's the latest VT results
> 
> http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC


damn, the county map requires MS Silverlight, won't work on Linux, bastards....

----------


## bronxboy10

Man VT is close!

----------


## AlexG

Interesting they can call the race at 3% reporting

----------


## WD-NY

Shannon Bream on FOX is seriously drop-dead gorgeous.

----------


## kylejack

> It's true there's 13 at-large statewide delegates and 11 congressional districts with 3 delegates each. But that doesn't necessarily mean he'll get the delegates for sure.


He gets the delegates from the districts he wins. So we just have to wait and see. A few areas look promising.

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## 69360

CNN calls VA for romney with 58/42

----------


## Lord Xar

> Lost virginia... way to go Gingrich and Santorum supporters... f**king dumbasses


They support Newt & Santorum, why would you expect critical thinking from them?

----------


## Ronulus

> Lost virginia... way to go Gingrich and Santorum supporters... f**king dumbasses


The tubes has made them more willing to accept a Romney as POTUS.

----------


## Havax

> Interesting they can call the race at 3% reporting


So sick of people saying this. You obviously know nothing about exit polling.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

57/43 in VA.


Much closer than people were expecting

----------


## AlexG

> Shannon Bream on FOX is seriously drop-dead gorgeous.


Martha McCallum is the hottest

----------


## klamath

> "I might propose a law that only people under 30 can vote." -- Ron Paul
> 
> Though joking, it would be the best thing to happen to America in loooong time.


Aw. outed yourself as a secret Obama supporter.

----------


## blocks

Here is the VA vote by congressional district. Each one is winner-take-all worth 3 delegates:

https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml

----------


## kill the banks

> 57/43 in VA.
> 
> 
> Much closer than people were expecting


damn right excellent

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Here is the VA vote by congressional district. Each one is winner-take-all worth 3 delegates:
> 
> https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml


Hmm

watch district 2 and 3...if we win there, we get 6 delegates

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Lol

Shep smith talking about how determined Paul voters are

----------


## ssjevot

> So sick of people saying this. You obviously know nothing about exit polling.


This surprises you?  You have people who know nothing about statistics on here talking about vote flipping algorithms as part of some massive conspiracy theory because rather than actually trying to help Ron Paul win they'd rather do nothing and claim he is losing due to the lizard people.

----------


## flynn

> Martha McCallum is the hottest


Sorry to burst your bubble.

----------


## slamhead

Really sad my daughter moved to Georgia now. What is up with that state?

----------


## WD-NY

> Martha McCallum is the hottest


Lol, no way! Shannon is like a more perfect version of Martha

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Sorry to burst your bubble.


Want... To ... Touch... The... Hiney..

----------


## giovannile07

The Associated Press announced that Newt Gingrich won the Georgia Primary and Mitt Romney won the Virginia Primary...

----------


## kathy88

> Here's the latest VT results
> 
> http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC





> So sick of people saying this. You obviously know nothing about exit polling.


That was pretty harsh.

----------


## yatez112

Fox called VT for Romney

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Romney wins Vermont

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Mitt wins VA and VT

Ron likely a strong second

----------


## kathy88

It looks like Paul is in the lead in several congressional districts in VA. Don't count your chickens yet.

----------


## kylejack

> Here is the VA vote by congressional district. Each one is winner-take-all worth 3 delegates:
> 
> https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml


Ouch, not so good.

----------


## Esoteric

> Mitt wins VA and VT
> 
> Ron likely a strong second


As long as we don't come in third

----------


## UK4Paul

> Shannon Bream on FOX is seriously drop-dead gorgeous.


Focusssssss............ 

That's one advantage of CNN.... Wolf Blitzer isn't such a distraction... you end up looking at the ACTUAL STATS

----------


## pauliticalfan

1% in VT and they called it. Hmm...

----------


## NoOneButPaul

If that 57-43 holds i'll be pretty furious. 

Ron should have actually spent some time and resources there from the start, he could have made a serious statement in VA!

----------


## Jeffster

Ron Paul wins Montgomery County, Vermont!

----------


## phil4truth

We need frothy to take Ohio, correct?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> 1% in VT and they called it. Hmm...


Charlie webster said so

----------


## slamhead

I don't know what results peoplwe are lookingat for VT. We are in third.

----------


## kylejack

Wolf, you're such a cocktease.

----------


## skgai

Looking at the exit polls Paul is winning the "dislikes other candidates" by a wide margin in all states.  This is why he wants to be head-to-head with Romney.  But let me say this is a great start to the night.  40+% in Virginia! Wow.  Vermont 2nd, this is great!

----------


## Havax

Gingrich 12%
Paul 11%

CNN Ohio Exit Poll

would be great if we could take 3rd there.

----------


## GraniteHills

Those are towns he's winning in VT, BTW.

----------


## kylejack

> I don't know what results peoplwe are lookingat for VT. We are in third.


Exit polls had us in second, so let's be patient.

----------


## Harry96

> Focusssssss............ 
> 
> That's one advantage of CNN.... Wolf Blitzer isn't such a distraction... you end up looking at the ACTUAL STATS


Not when Erin Burnett is on.

----------


## KingNothing

> That was pretty harsh.



Says the poster who told someone else to "STFU!!!!!"

----------


## cindy25

> Lol
> 
> Shep smith talking about how determined Paul voters are


Shep Smith seems like a Ron Paul supporter?  he also seems to be taking libertarian positions in panel discussions lately. wonder when he will get fired.

----------


## ohgodno

We need to win some CDs in VA.

----------


## blocks

> As long as we don't come in third


It's possible in VT =(

11% in:

Romney 38%
Santorum 30%
Paul 18%

http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC

----------


## phil4truth

> Gingrich 12%
> Paul 11%
> 
> CNN Ohio Exit Poll
> 
> would be great if we could take 3rd there.


Agreed.

----------


## pauliticalfan

We won Surry, Virginia.

----------


## flynn

MSM hallow victories so far. Delegates delegates delegates.

----------


## giovannile07

What the hell is with Talbot County in Georgia, Rick Perry is third there and everyone there is voting for candidates who have already ended their race for the presidency...

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Virginia CD's

https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml

----------


## AlexG

> Focusssssss............ 
> 
> That's one advantage of CNN.... Wolf Blitzer isn't such a distraction... you end up looking at the ACTUAL STATS





> Wolf, you're such a cocktease.


lol

----------


## bronxboy10

Virginia 56 44, 6 percent in

----------


## Cyberbrain

I love my state! Paul might get 40-45% in Virginia =D

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Not when Erin Burnett is on.


Hell yes.

----------


## 69360

56/44 in VA now

I want them to have to take back the projection...

----------


## AlexG

> Virginia 56 44, 6 percent in


lol the more they get in the better Paul does. So much for that angry guy on here who yelled at me for doubting exit polls

----------


## blocks

> Virginia 56 44, 6 percent in


That's old.

Precincts Reporting: 
1,015 of 2,584 (39.28%)


Mitt Romney	53,811	59.47%	
Ron Paul	36,671	40.52%

----------


## GraniteHills

Google map is wicked far behind on VT. What is another good real-time link? Thank you

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Exit polls have romney ahead by 5% in Ohio

----------


## kathy88

> Says the poster who told someone else to "STFU!!!!!"


Bite my ass. You contribute nothing positive ever.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Google map is wicked far behind on VT. What is another good real-time link? Thank you


http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/vt

----------


## kylejack

Still 0% reporting in Mass.

----------


## PaulSoHard

idk how in the world Santorum is polling so well in Vermont haha if anything we should be seeing some sort of replica of New Hampshire

----------


## 69360

35 28 VT 2nd now

----------


## kill the banks

showing us 2nd now Vermont cnn

----------


## brendan.orourke

Wow, look how close Virginia is!

----------


## kathy88

> What the hell is with Talbot County in Georgia, Rick Perry is third there and everyone there is voting for candidates who have already ended their race for the presidency...


No TV?

----------


## Paulitics 2011

> Fundraising left a bit to be desired..


The free market responded to the campaign's poor performance.

----------


## skgai

City of Danville, Virginia: 100% reporting: Ron Paul 2,942 Mitt Romney 500 WOW WOW WOW!

----------


## mk8

i saw a poll not too long ago that had us 30 to 70 in virginia, its nice to see us somewhat competing there!

----------


## PaulSoHard

EXIT POLLS WHERE THEY ASK 'WHO IS THE BEST CANDIDATE AGAINST OBAMA/CAN MOST DEFEAT OBAMA' ARE SO DISTURBING

----------


## WIwarrior

> City of Danville, Virginia: 100% reporting: Ron Paul 2,942 Mitt Romney 500 WOW WOW WOW!


People are waking up!

----------


## kylejack

Vermont rules:



> Tuesday 6 March 2012: All 17 of Vermont's delegates to the Republican National Convention are bound to presidential contenders in today's Presidential Primary. [Rules of the Vermont Republican State Committee, Rule 11. i.]
> 
> *    The presidential contender receiving the greatest number of votes in the state's lone Congressional District is awarded the 3 National Convention District delegates. Since Vermont has but 1 Congressional District, this is effectively a statewide winner-take-all contest.*
> * 14 statewide* (10 At-Large, 1 Bonus, plus 3 party leader) delegates to the Republican National Convention are bound to presidential contenders according to the statewide vote.
>         If one candidate receives 50% or more of the vote, that candidate receives all 14 statewide delegates.
> *  Otherwise, the statewide delegates are proportionally bound to those candidates receiving at least 20% of the statewide vote.* When rounding, if there is one too few delegates allocated, round the allocation up for the candidate with the most votes and for one too many, round down for the candidate with the least votes.
>         The party's rules do not specifically detail what is to happen should no candidate receives the requisite 20%.


So 3 are going to Romney automatically, then we'll get a percentage of the 14 as long as we break 20%.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Vermont called for Romney

----------


## AlexG

> City of Danville, Virginia: 100% reporting: Ron Paul 2,942 Mitt Romney 500 WOW WOW WOW!


Danville $#@! YEA!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Vermont rules:
> 
> So 3 are going to Romney automatically, then we'll get a percentage of the 14 as long as we break 20%.


Yup, were going to pick up delegates there

----------


## 69360

cnn calls vt for romney with 2% in

----------


## kathy88

Newt Gingrich ‏ @newtgingrich  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
We’re launching a March Momentum Money Bomb to build on this win. Please donate at newt.org #SuperTuesday #MarchMo #250gas
Retweeted by John Kay

I just replied, "please stop Ron Pauling"

----------


## jay_dub

> The free market responded to the campaign's poor performance.


Can't argue with that.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> cnn calls vt for romney with 2% in


Votes were sent to Maine to be 'checked over'

----------


## Epic

Are the Danville results legit?

----------


## rodo1776

http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC

Vermont secretary of state results. Shows us third

----------


## AlexG

RON PAUL ON FOX NEWS NOW

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron in North Dakota now

----------


## dancjm

> City of Danville, Virginia: 100% reporting: Ron Paul 2,942 Mitt Romney 500 WOW WOW WOW!





> Danville $#@! YEA!


My name is Dan! $#@! Yeh!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

North Dakota is $#@!ing pumped up

----------


## RonPaulRules

RON ON CNN 2000 PEOPLE

----------


## Bruno

> http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC
> 
> Vermont secretary of state results. Shows us third


Weird, aren't those totally different numbers from Fox and Cnn?

----------


## wstrucke

> Fundraising left a bit to be desired..


Well, to be fair so did the results.  I appreciate the effort the campaign put in but in the end I suspect a lot of people couldn't justify continuing to throw money at Ron when he just sat there at took it at twenty some odd debates.  All he really need to do was but in every chance he got and call out the media and the other politicians.  I realize it's who he is, but I also have mouths to feed and I've already donated a significant amount.

----------


## hardrightedge

Ron Paul...live CNN

----------


## dancjm

CNN Now!

Ron is SERIOUS!

This is EPIC!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Man i feel REALLY good about ND now

----------


## mk8

I love Ron. God damnit i love that man

----------


## skgai

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri...nty/table/r/va 

BOOOO!  Correction by CNN Danville: now has Paul at 294

----------


## Bruno

> CNN Now!
> 
> Ron is SERIOUS!
> 
> This is EPIC!


Truth bombs dropping!

----------


## WD-NY

This is the best lighting and stage set up the campaign has had yet! Ron looks razor sharp as well.

Well done CAMPAING. Optics = IMPORTANT

----------


## RabbitMan

> http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri...nty/table/r/va 
> 
> BOOOO!  Correction by CNN Danville: now has Paul at 294


Seriously!?arggghhhh

----------


## Cyberbrain

> City of Danville, Virginia: 100% reporting: Ron Paul 2,942 Mitt Romney 500 WOW WOW WOW!


HECK YES!

----------


## RonPaulRules

Im sure they will cut Ron off shortly.

----------


## The Gold Standard

They will cut him off after he drops one truth bomb too many for their liking.

----------


## Crotale

Let's $#@!ing win ND. Please let it be so.

----------


## UK4Paul

Ron is in "I'm not messin' around" mode!

----------


## Bruno

Live on Fox and Cnn

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Cant believe the MSM is keeping him on.

----------


## AlexG

I'm surprised Fox News is having him on for so long

----------


## TheCaliforniaLife

Lets go North Dakota! Give us a victory!!!

----------


## blocks

> RON ON CNN 2000 PEOPLE


Really? Only ~10k voted in 08...

----------


## kathy88

Huh. They lost all those votes that quickly. Might be a record. LOL.

----------


## Cyberbrain

> http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri...nty/table/r/va 
> 
> BOOOO!  Correction by CNN Danville: now has Paul at 294


Boooo. Anyway excited to see if our leads in some VA districts hold up.

----------


## Crotale

I'm staying up all night for this (00:44am in London right now), please don't let it be in vain.

----------


## PaulSoHard

dear lord free air time!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Shephard Smith: Ron Paul cant win, what does he want

----------


## Silverbug1980

I would like to preface this by stating I have consistently been a doom and gloomer as of late on Ron's chances. And if we lose North Dakota it will be real hard for me to not fall into that...But the Virginia results still is heartening. 

I know this is all more or less a straw poll, and what really matters are the delegates. But it sometimes can be hard to see the forest for all the trees. Some of us folks have been steadily losing morale (and me, pretty much keeping it up knowing everything against us is really hard), we need a win, regardless if it is meaningless or not. I just want one win.

----------


## dancjm

> I'm staying up all night for this (00:44am in London right now), please don't let it be in vain.


Same here in Sussex dude!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

25% ceiling propaganda on Fox.

What a clown ed rollins is

----------


## Cyberbrain

WTF Fox news. Basically, Ron Paul is doing well, let's make extra sure you all know he can't win.

----------


## Bruno

If anyone didn't think Shephard Smith was yet another smarmy puke, he just showed his colors.  

And Ed Rollins can shove it with his "protest vote".

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Arrrghhh. I can't watch any of this... What did Paul say on CNN?

----------


## slamhead

> Shephard Smith: Ron Paul cant win, what does he want


I just screamed at my TV. Wait until we show up with our delegates Shep.

----------


## kylejack

Newt Gingrich delegate counts for Virginia and Vermont:

----------


## Crotale

> Same here in Sussex dude!


Wouldn't be able to get to sleep anyway.

----------


## Esoteric

> 25% ceiling propaganda on Fox.
> 
> What a clown ed rollins is


Can someone get this clip?  We should compile a video of all these "ceiling" calls

----------


## Bruno

> 25% ceiling propaganda on Fox.
> 
> What a clown ed rollins is


And how set up that was by Shep!  Like it was whispered in his ears or they talked about it while the speech was going.

----------


## dawnbt

Ron's been polling better, up to GA, than Newt...why not say, "Newt can't win.  He doesn't have the numbers.  It's a fact.  What's his deal??"  They're spinning their wheels to try to kill our momentum.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Why would anyone watch Fox News?

----------


## VCU for Ron Paul

That piece of $#@! also added  "Ron Paul can never win, I mean it's simple math the numbers just aren't there no matter which way you count them, I know this will anger some of the Paul supporters but facts are facts and some times facts don't always go your way"

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> 25% ceiling propaganda on Fox.
> 
> What a clown ed rollins is


Had to flip back to MSNBC after that.  I'm sorry but I just prefer MSNBC to Fox or CNN.  Honestly they all suck but I like the graphics and lighting on MSNBC.

----------


## WD-NY

wtf! They cut the stream?? Come on.. it's Super Tuesday. Everyone get's a wack.

----------


## blocks

Updated VT:

27% of precincts reporting.

Romney 39%
Santorum 24%
Paul 24%

http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC

----------


## Barrex

Hi 
I would appreciate live feed cnn and fox.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

LOL

Obama accusing republicans of 'beating the drums of war'


Yeah, forgot about that syria thing didnt you O?

----------


## UK4Paul

The UK supports Ron Paul!

----------


## WIwarrior

CNN just said Ron Paul can't win no matter the delegate count if he does't win a state. This is not true I thought.

----------


## kylejack

> CNN just said Ron Paul can't win no matter the delegate count if he does't win a state. This is not true I thought.


Theoretically possible, but could be very difficult.

----------


## AlexG

25% ceiling? oooo its been raised!

----------


## ssjevot

I'm convinced Doug Wead is being listened to, because over the last few weeks the campaign went form doing few things right to doing damn near everything right.  They have Ron on the ground campaigning, speaking at caucuses and town halls, spending money wisely on states that matter (no more Florida money pit).  That said I wish some more money had gone into Virginia and Vermont, but like many have said the coffers are probably near empty.

----------


## WD-NY

> Had to flip back to MSNBC after that.  I'm sorry but I just prefer MSNBC to Fox or CNN.  Honestly they all suck but I like the graphics and lighting on MSNBC.


msnbc = the worst. (except for matthews, I actually like him)

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> Hi 
> I would appreciate live feed cnn and fox.


fox
hxxp://aajnetworks.com/wp/?p=145

----------


## Godmode7

CNN saying Romney wins vermont with 17% reporting?

----------


## kathy88

Here's hoping that viewers saw that crowd and start thinking..... why don't we ever hear about this guy? That's how it starts...

----------


## Maximus

> CNN just said Ron Paul can't win no matter the delegate count if he does't win a state. This is not true I thought.


You need to be winning the delegate count in five states in order to win.  They have that confused with winning the popular vote.

----------


## cindy25

a bit off topic, but Fox just ran a promo for Freedom Watch with Judge Nap, said to check out Fox biz website.

----------


## kathy88

I better go french press some coffee. It's going to be a long night.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron is actually ahead in CD-3 in VA

https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml

----------


## WIwarrior

> msnbc = the worst. (except for matthews, I actually like him)


Matthews? A little part of your soul just died.

----------


## blocks

> CNN saying Romney wins vermont with 17% reporting?


All the numbers on the MSM are way behind the VT state website (they have 27% in)

It's been shaky connecting to it, but just keep refreshing:

http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC

----------


## AlexG

> a bit off topic, but Fox just ran a promo for Freedom Watch with Judge Nap, said to check out Fox biz website.


Which channel? Not on Fox News they havent been to commercial for a while

----------


## cstarace

> Matthews? A little part of your soul just died.


Seriously. Matthews is atrocious. If there's anyone decent on that joke of a network, it's Maddow.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Ron is actually ahead in CD-3 in VA
> 
> https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml


Hopefully it holds up!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316233.html

Romulan takes Vermont.

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

> I'm staying up all night for this (00:44am in London right now), please don't let it be in vain.


You need to move over here and help us fight for freedom. HURRY UP! You're late!

----------


## kathy88

6.9% in Ohio? Damn that hurts.

----------


## WIwarrior

> You need to be winning the delegate count in five states in order to win.  They have that confused with winning the popular vote.


+rep thanks thats what I thought

----------


## WD-NY

Man, if only Ron was framing his positions after Iowa & NH like he is in tonight's speech. 

Figures the cable channels would cut his feeds now that he's sharpened his talking points and cut back on the 'in-a-perfect-world' talk...

Why the hell aren't they showing his speech?? None of the channels are talking about $#@! right now!

----------


## blocks

> Ron is actually ahead in CD-3 in VA
> 
> https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml


Yep...the lead in CD-2 is gone, Romney now up by 10%.

CD-3 looks very close.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> msnbc = the worst. (except for matthews, I actually like him)


I kind of like Maddow.  It has less to do with the personalities on the screen and more to do with the lighting and presentation.  MSNBC is the cleanest and most well lit.  And I'm sorry, I'm just a more liberal guy...I just can't stand Fox News.  Watching Shep Smith set up that little attack job on Ron Paul made me want to vomit.  Fox seems to go out of their way to hack job Ron more than any other network.  Hannity, O'Reilly, and the other clowns just make my blood boil.  I just hate Fox.  And CNN just blows.

----------


## kylejack

> Ron is actually ahead in CD-3 in VA
> 
> https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml


Losing our grip on it, though...leading by 26 votes right now.

----------


## Britannia

> Same here in Sussex dude!


I'm in Manchester. It's only 12.50am and I'm already considering adding a nip of brandy to my cup of tea. It's going to be another long night in the cause of liberty, my friends!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Losing our grip on it, though...leading by 26 votes right now.


About 40% in, going to be close.

----------


## WD-NY

> Seriously. Matthews is atrocious. If there's anyone decent on that joke of a network, it's Maddow.


Matthews almost single handily won Kentucky for Rand with his interview of Jack Conway.

----------


## Britannia

> Same here in Sussex dude!


I'm in Manchester. It's only 12.50am and I'm already considering adding a nip of brandy to my cup of tea. It's going to be another long night in the cause of liberty, my friends!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Santorum leading Ohio with almost 40%

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I can't stand listening to Al Sharpton.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

I'm anxious to see some North Dakota results come rolling in.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron winning Norfolk, VA...biggest city in CD-3

----------


## Margo37

> Why would anyone watch Fox News?


*********

----------


## Cyberbrain

> Ron is actually ahead in CD-3 in VA
> 
> https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml


CD-3 is where Jamestown colony, williamsburg is btw. Colonists would be proud

----------


## UK4Paul

Erin Burnett... OK, I'm officially distracted.

----------


## RonRules

They always have Ron on CNN a lot AFTER the vote is in. Then they can claim fairness. They've done this at every primary.

----------


## kylejack

We just got a big infusion from Henrico County in Virginia, helping us in CD3. We may hang on to CD3.

----------


## justatrey

Any idea when North Dakota results come in? I thought the polls closed around 7:00?

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Any idea when North Dakota results come in? I thought the polls closed around 7:00?


I believe it was 7:30.

----------


## Canderson

> Any idea when North Dakota results come in? I thought the polls closed around 7:00?


I dont think they close till ten

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Rick Santorum wins Oklahoma 

Ron last there

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Mitt wins Massachusetts

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron 4th in Tn
Ron 4th in Ok

----------


## PeteinLA

I watch MSNBC also and it has little to do with which anchors are on. They all hack Ron so it makes little difference. I agree that the lighting, set design and graphics are just much better than the other channels. Although I do kind of like the interactive map that CNN has that gets a few points from me.

The Fox attacks on Paul are just too much to handle. I can't do it.

----------


## blocks

> I dont think they close till ten


They close at 8PM local time. Most of the state is CST, but part of the southwest is MST. So most polls will close at 9EST, the rest at 10EST

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Time for campaign bashing threads.

----------


## kylejack

Looks like we're DOA in Mass, along with Santorum and Grinch. Romney took it 70%.

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

I'm beginning to hate this country.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> I watch MSNBC also and it has little to do with which anchors are on. They all hack Ron so it makes little difference. I agree that the lighting, set design and graphics are just much better than the other channels. Although I do kind of like the interactive map that CNN has that gets a few points from me.
> 
> The Fox attacks on Paul are just too much to handle. I can't do it.


I agree completely.

----------


## Godmode7

> I'm beginning to hate this country.


I hear ya. Its pretty sad that a great country has been slowly destroyed.

----------


## Maximus

Why did RevPac run their tea for two in Georgia?  Franchi just announced this on the live feed.

----------


## Havax

Romney wins MA, VA, VT so far. Santorum wins TN, OK. Gingrich wins GA. Paul 4th everywhere except 2nd in VT, 2nd in VA, 3rd in MA.

----------


## justatrey

> They close at 8PM local time. Most of the state is CST, but part of the southwest is MST.


Thanks. Come on North Dakota ONE TIME!

----------


## pauliticalfan

CD-3 in VA looking good...73% in.

----------


## cindy25

> Which channel? Not on Fox News they havent been to commercial for a while


Fox News. only 30 seconds but Judge Nap was there, with the Freedom Watch logo.  probably a glitch somewhere.  but a strange glitch.

----------


## bobburn

Because the RevPac doesn't care about winning if they ran it in Georgia.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Fox calls Oklahoma for Santorum.

I'd rather see Romney kill off Santorum in Tennessee, but based off exit polls that probably won't happen, but again he didn't file for the full slate of delegates in Tennessee

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

> I hear ya. Its pretty sad that a great country has been slowly destroyed.


It blows my mind when "very conservative" voters vote for Newt Gingrich. There's such an obvious lack of education among Republicans.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

72% in, Ron up 52-48 in CD3

----------


## kylejack

> Ron winning Norfolk, VA...biggest city in CD-3


Yeah, I think we're good in CD3. 72% in and we're up by 3.5%. Looking like a lock.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Ron winning Norfolk, VA...biggest city in CD-3


With Mitt slipping if Santo takes OH that could potentially blood mitt more than we've seen thus far.
One to keep an eye on (did Ben Swann call the Ohio race re:blowback against Romney?  )

----------


## Silverbug1980

> I'm beginning to hate this country.


Yeah, I am there with you. But I can tell you one place here I don't want to move to, and that's Georgia.

It's a process though...I am learning to take victories where I can.

----------


## Maximus

Is Vermont winner take all or proportional?

----------


## neverseen

> I hear ya. Its pretty sad that a great country has been slowly destroyed.


Slowly?  I would say the US rise started in the early 1900's and is now ending.  120 years of empire is not much when you look at past empires/dynasties.  From founding to early 1900s was just staying alive to 40 so I wouldn't count those as empire...

----------


## AlexG

"protest vote" a figment of mainstream media's imagination. A vote is a vote.

----------


## kylejack

Ron just passed Santorum with 25% in Vermont on the official results. 

http://www.vtelectionresults.com/res...e=FED&map=MPRC

105/246 reporting

----------


## seyferjm

Ohio, you suck.

----------


## kylejack

> Is Vermont winner take all or proportional?


3 delegates winner take all and 14 proportional to candidates that get more than 20%. So we'll get about a quarter of 14.

----------


## kathy88

> Romney wins MA, VA, VT so far. Santorum wins TN, OK. Gingrich wins GA. Paul 4th everywhere except 2nd in VT, 2nd in VA, 3rd in MA.


Which makes Paul fourth in TN and OK not everywhere except.... two states. Newt is last in more.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Is Vermont winner take all or proportional?


Proportional if the candidate gets over 20%.

Winner gets 1 extra delegate.

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

> Yeah, I am there with you. But I can tell you one place here I don't want to move to, and that's Georgia.
> 
> It's a process though...I am learning to take victories where I can.


Well, it's not much better here in Florida... I'm actually kind of depressed about how this has been going. I really felt optimistic in the beginning. How can "very conservative" evangelical voters favor a moderate Mormon and a bunch of chickenhawks?

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Worst part about this is we'll finish well but everyone will have gone to bed. 

Our strongest states come last... another reason we really needed to focus on Virginia. Absolutely did not do enough there campaign wise...

----------


## Godmode7

> It blows my mind when "very conservative" voters vote for Newt Gingrich. There's such an obvious lack of education among Republicans.


None of the labels even matter anymore. People have the wrong views on all of them. Its sad that people are voting for a fake label rather than researching the person. This country is filled with lazy people. Thank god for my bug out bag lol

----------


## kathy88

> Because the RevPac doesn't care about winning if they ran it in Georgia.


Right the REVpac doesn't care about winning. Are you delusional?

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Yeah, I am there with you. But I can tell you one place here I don't want to move to, and that's Georgia.
> 
> It's a process though...I am learning to take victories where I can.


Sadly I'm stuck in GA for the time being.  I'm a native Minnesotan though.

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

Honestly, I feel like vomiting over this...

----------


## fisharmor

> Worst part about this is we'll finish well but everyone will have gone to bed. 
> 
> Our strongest states come last... another reason we really needed to focus on Virginia. Absolutely did not do enough there campaign wise...


Zero isn't enough?
Hang on - there's actually a yard sign on the way to work.  So I guess there was that.

----------


## rodo1776

CD 3 almost all in. Waiting for Portland city. This CD looks like packed with US Navy people. Also has Yorktown where we beat the British to turn the rev war. GO CD 3

----------


## Silverbug1980

> Sadly I'm stuck in GA for the time being.  I'm a native Minnesotan though.


Feel you there, I am from Alabama. If I wasn't moving overseas, Id probably move to Washington (Seattle). The Chicken Hawks here in Alabama and some of the nearby states are irritating.

----------


## Noob

Look's like Romney might win Idaho also...

----------


## Shane Harris

just one state. please just one state

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

> Look's like Romney might win Idaho also...


Shocker of the year...   The fact anyone looks at Romney and says "that guy knows what he's talking about" makes me feel like I'm living in some sort of Hellraiser-esque alternate reality.

----------


## blazeKing

I'm really impressed with 41% in VA ... We'll end up with about 100k votes in VA which is almost 4x what we got in 08.

----------


## StilesBC

> I'm beginning to hate this country.


Welcome to planet Earth.

----------


## mk8

this isnt looking too good

----------


## digitaldean

We won over 50% in District 3:

https://www.voterinfo.sbe.virginia.g...56EC47_s.shtml

How many will Paul win out of VA? 

AL – Delegate allocation: Proportional allocation for 
candidates receiving at least 15% of the vote.  
Winner-take-all if a candidate receives a majority 
(50.001% or more) of the vote.           
Delegate election: At State Convention 
CD – Delegate allocation:  Winner-take-all based on 
individual congressional district.  
Delegate election: At CD Conventions

----------


## pauliticalfan

Hanging on to a lead in CD 3, VA. Good!

----------


## ONUV

where to find the north dakota results?

----------


## rodo1776

Calling CD 3 in Virginia. We should win Thanks Sailors!!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

damn santorum for taking votes away from Ron and damn peopel for voting for someone based on their religion.

----------


## svobody

VA is winner take all if somebody gets >50%, which romney will, so why does it matter if we win a CD

----------


## kylejack

We're winning Google search results in North Dakota. Could be good news for us. http://gpolinsights.appspot.com/gall...86167225627074

----------


## carterm

why is everyone so down? this is fine so far.

----------


## Silverbug1980

I think we will win Alaska, honestly. Didn't we come in second the last time?

----------


## UNC08

"Delegate election: At CD Conventions" -- Does this leave any room for us to snag a few more delegate in the other CDs?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

CD-3 now at 82%

Ron up by 4%

----------


## kylejack

> VA is winner take all if somebody gets >50%, which romney will, so why does it matter if we win a CD


Nope. http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/VA-R

13 are winner take all and then the rest are 3 per congressional district.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> where to find the north dakota results?


Doesn't end until 9pm...

Like I just said we're going to be screwed by the fact all the states we'll do well in end too late. 

Even if we did well a lot of people will be asleep or tuned out. 

Virginia was so key, I'm so disappointed in Ron. I totally understand it's a do or die state and if you don't win you get nothing but god dammit, if you're really in it to win (which I still don't think he is) then you would have spent time and money in Virginia and made sure that was a W. We were so close there with nothing but a primetime speech there... 

That would have been a ton of delegates Romney didn't get, a huge momentum swing, and a state won. 

He blew it there, he blew it bad.

----------


## ONUV

http://data3.tennessean.com/projects...ults/county/TN

----------


## shane77m

Maybe this train needs to derail so we can hopefully start over. The only problem would be that when we start over we would still have the same people around. These showings only prove that Americans are lazy, ignorant, don't want freedom,  or love the government teet.

----------


## Cyberbrain

> VA is winner take all if somebody gets >50%, which romney will, so why does it matter if we win a CD


Every CD is also worth 3 delegates by themselves. The statewide delegates are separate.

----------


## ssjevot

> VA is winner take all if somebody gets >50%, which romney will, so why does it matter if we win a CD


No only 13 delegates are winner take all the rest are 3 to the winner of each CD.  If we win a CD we get 3 delegates.

----------


## Silverbug1980

I hate the South. I am from the South. The only thing good here is Football.

----------


## Agorism

what site is best for overall results. i just got home,

----------


## ONUV

> damn santorum for taking votes away from Ron and damn peopel for voting for someone based on their religion.


their voting for the candidate who wears their Christianity on their sleeve the most. they want a big federal government to force their morals on others.

----------


## LibertyEsq

Whoever told me Paul doesn't do well in the Northeast was wrong..

----------


## fisharmor

> damn santorum for taking votes away from Ron and damn peopel for voting for someone based on their religion.


The religion is the worship of the state-god, and they aren't voting for religion as much as they're voting against the obvious apostate.

----------


## kylejack

> what site is best for overall results. i just got home,


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

And click individual states.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> damn santorum for taking votes away from Ron and damn peopel for voting for someone based on their religion *fear and false pride*.


FIFY

----------


## rodo1776

Very little left to report in CD 3. And whats left is where we are up on partial results. No way we dont snag three delegates here.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> I hate the South. I am from the South. The only thing good here is Football.


What about all the awesome food, cool cars, kick ass music, rich history and beautiful women? I'm in the south too and while I'm disappointed about a lot of things people in my state do and say I'm not going anywhere.

----------


## Lisa100

> Maybe this train needs to derail so we can hopefully start over. The only problem would be that when we start over we would still have the same people around. These showings only prove that Americans are lazy, ignorant, don't want freedom,  or love the government teet.


This, Unfortunately!

----------


## Cornrow Wallace

> I hate the South. I am from the South. The only thing good here is Football.


go dawgs.

----------


## Wooden Indian

What's up with all the Debbie Downers? This is going pretty much how evreyone predicted. An Alaska or Dakota win will make this a great night. Relax. Jeesh.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> their voting for the candidate who wears their Christianity on their sleeve the most. they want a big federal government to force their morals on others.


im not particularly saying its christians and not particularly saying they want to force their morals on others.

----------


## kylejack

Okay, Virginia's CD3 is basically done (91% reporting). No other districts look winnable, so we're taking 3 delegates out of Virginia:

----------


## Godmode7

> Maybe this train needs to derail so we can hopefully start over. The only problem would be that when we start over we would still have the same people around. These showings only prove that Americans are lazy, ignorant, don't want freedom,  or love the government teet.


You think a lazy person is gonna survive a collapse? I would love to take one of them out in the woods and watch them try to survive lol

----------


## Bruno

> What's up with all the Debbie Downers? This is going pretty much how evreyone predicted. An Alaska or Dakota win will make this a great night. Relax. Jeesh.


+ rep

----------


## Cyberbrain

> why is everyone so down? this is fine so far.


I'm ecstatic considering our MAIN strategy is delegates, and we're still giving Romney a run for his money in these popularity contests. We've come a long way since 2008.

----------


## Jtorsella

We are up but it is very close in norfolk. 92% reporting. Pray.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Palin on CNN...oh goodness LOL.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron is still up in CD-3

92% in and he's up by 4%

----------


## Noob

Buddy Roemer is also on the ballot in Idaho.

----------


## tbone717

> Maybe this train needs to derail so we can hopefully start over. The only problem would be that when we start over we would still have the same people around. These showings only prove that Americans are lazy, ignorant, don't want freedom,  or love the government teet.


Sorry but we are winning.  There are more libertarian Republicans in office today than there were 4 years ago.  Don't let the fact that we weren't able to win a nomination with this candidate that "Americans are lazy, ignorant, don't want freedom,  or love the government teet".  Once we have a candidate who is both sound in their ideology AND has the ability to sell himself to the American voter, we will win the nomination and the White House.   Paul is a wonderful statesman, a fine author, an excellent educator - but his biggest weakness is retail politics and there needs to be a measure of that in order to win.

----------


## shane77m

Hopefully today I was able to convert a Santorum supporter over to a Ron Paul supporter.

----------


## Agorism

North Dakota is today no? I see no reporting on it. Just making sure.

----------


## Silverbug1980

> What about all the awesome food, cool cars, kick ass music, rich history and beautiful women? I'm in the south too and while I'm disappointed about a lot of things people in my state do and say I'm not going anywhere.


Well yes. Tuscaloosa is nice. And yes there are a lot of nice folks. But the place can be chalk full of plain morons. Cars, and such aren't my thing (now get me an old 1948 ford truck and that's different). Besides, I don't care much about Nascar and what not.

----------


## Barrex

> Palin on CNN...oh goodness LOL.


Link please.

----------


## mk8

sarah palin is such a klutz

----------


## Crotale

A Palin endorsement wouldn't go amiss. Not going to happen though.

----------


## kathy88

> North Dakota is today no? I see no reporting on it. Just making sure.


They aren't finished yet

----------


## Silverbug1980

> go dawgs.


Gah! Roll Tide!

----------


## tsetsefly

> I hate the South. I am from the South. The only thing good here is Football.


Yup lived in texas for some time, liked it but when it comes to politics they are as $#@!ing neocon as it gets...

----------


## Havax

Palin just said "our troops overseas in places where they perhaps shouldn't be right now"

----------


## Crotale

> North Dakota is today no? I see no reporting on it. Just making sure.


It is indeed today and our best chance of winning a Super Tuesday state.

----------


## kathy88

How do people take her seriously? She quit her job as Governor to do a reality show and now she's some political analyst? Miss "I can see Russia from my house." I know that was Tina Fey, but it was damned close.

----------


## Silverbug1980

I seriously think we will win Alaska. We came very close last time, with zero presence there.

----------


## tsai3904

> North Dakota is today no? I see no reporting on it. Just making sure.


Most of ND caucuses close at 9 PM ET but there are some that close at 10 PM ET.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

I know a lot of people don't like him here but I felt really bad for Gary Johnson just a minute ago. He went out his way to mention Ron during the interview with Neil Cavuto as being the only one who would be a good POTUS and how he wouldn't take away your rights like Romney and Santorum (then he said he wouldn't win the nomination though) while at the same time talking about standard libertarian view points but Neil made the last minutes of the interview about legalizing pot (in a negative way). Cavuto is a dick.

----------


## AlexG

What happens with Palin if we win Alaska?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Palin just said "our troops overseas in places where they perhaps shouldn't be right now"


interestingly enough, most people wont connect that comment with Ron Paul =P...

----------


## blocks

> Ron is still up in CD-3
> 
> 92% in and he's up by 4%


Also Richmond has 12 of last 27 precincts to be counted in the district. Ron Paul is winnng Richmond 60% to 40%

I'd be VERY surprised if Ron doesn't get these 3 delegates out of VA. Romney gets all the rest.

----------


## shane77m

> Sorry but we are winning.  There are more libertarian Republicans in office today than there were 4 years ago.  Don't let the fact that we weren't able to win a nomination with this candidate that "Americans are lazy, ignorant, don't want freedom,  or love the government teet".  Once we have a candidate who is both sound in their ideology AND has the ability to sell himself to the American voter, we will win the nomination and the White House.   Paul is a wonderful statesman, a fine author, an excellent educator - but his biggest weakness is retail politics and there needs to be a measure of that in order to win.


I have met a lot of lazy, ignorant, non voters that love the government teet and want big government. Alabama is chock full of them. What's really going to bother me is listening to them complain the next 4 years if someone other than RP is in the White House. Hopefully we can last long enough to get more liberty candidates in office. At the rate the government is going though I have my doubts.

----------


## D.A.S.

A lot of debbie-downerz in this thread...lol.  What did ya'll expect???  

Even if we do win a state or two (which I'm not sure we will, realistically), what makes you think that our win would just flip the race upside down, give Ron all the media coverage we've been missing, and bring Santorum and Newt people into our corner?  That is a BIG assumption, and I'm not confident a win or two will change the way media speaks about Ron Paul.  It's simply not in their interest.

Our race isn't over whether we win any states' popular vote today or not.  It's a marathon, and it's a fight all the way to the convention.

----------


## RonRules

> Sorry but we are winning.  There are more libertarian Republicans in office today than there were 4 years ago.  Don't let the fact that we weren't able to win a nomination with this candidate that "Americans are lazy, ignorant, don't want freedom,


Look at the Virginia demographics of the vote in this election. 65% of young people voted for Ron Paul. I think that's the highest % i've ever seen. The future is bright.

----------


## Tobias2dope

If the three stooges win any states I hope they have to fight tooth and nail to do so.

I'm not giving up .

We need them to pay dearly for any wins.

----------


## kylejack

If we hold our current lead, it looks like we might get one more delegate than Santorum in Vermont.

----------


## tiaago

stream for cnn anyone?

----------


## kylejack

> North Dakota is today no? I see no reporting on it. Just making sure.


Too far west, along with Alaska. All in good time.

----------


## Silverbug1980

Well we can't win delegates in Virginia. Remember they are all given to Romney since he got over 50 percent.

That being said, we have gotten 42 percent of the vote, and not long ago we were polling 18 percent. That tells you right there not to trust polls. When the vote comes out it can go any which way.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Cavuto is reporting on the results or FBN and it's pretty positive.  He just had Gary Johnson on talking about Paul and it was very pro-Paul.

In case anyone missed it, SNL lampooned Sheppard Smith and Romney last Saturday.  Good for a chuckle....

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/snl-...romney-family/

-t

----------


## WIwarrior

> I'm ecstatic considering our MAIN strategy is delegates, and we're still giving Romney a run for his money in these popularity contests. We've come a long way since 2008.


Not only that but with Santorum and Gingrich winning a brokered convention is looking like a reality. Our delegate strategy might just work out yet.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

RON WINS CD-3


Precincts Reporting: 
    203 of 211 (96.20%)
Ron-52%
Mitt-47%

----------


## rodo1776

Its over is CD 3 .Chalk up 3 RP delegates out of VA

----------


## pauliticalfan

53% in CD 3! WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kylejack

> Well we can't win delegates in Virginia. Remember they are all given to Romney since he got over 50 percent.


Wrong, we're taking 3 from CD3.

The at-large delegates go to Romney since he took >50%.

----------


## braane

> RON WINS CD-3
> 
> 
> Precincts Reporting: 
>     203 of 211 (96.20%)
> Ron-52%
> Mitt-47%


We will take it! 3 delegates is better than the 0 that Gingrich and Santorum get.

----------


## Crotale

Oh $#@!, LiberalNewt's about to start speaking on CNN now.....MUTE!

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

Just found a hilarious exit poll from Ohio.

Paul's position is: 

Not conservative enough - 27%

Of the people who claimed Paul's position was 'not conservative enough':
 The majority, 39% voted for ROMNEY as a result

----------


## pauliticalfan

Dude, 41% in VA is AWESOME. Our best % ever. Proud to live here.

----------


## skgai

CONGRATS ON VA CD 3!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## notsure

user edit

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Why would anyone watch Fox News?


 Because you are a 55 to 90-year-old staunch Republican voter.  That's it.  No real reason.  But that's who watches it.  And they watch it because that's who they are.  It's kind of circular like that.

----------


## skgai

Can you beliEve our best percentage ever was in the SOUTH?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Newt wins a state.. comes in last/third in all the other states hahaha.

----------


## Crotale

> Just found a hilarious exit poll from Ohio.
> 
> Paul's position is: 
> 
> Not conservative enough - 27%
> 
> Of the people who claimed Paul's position was 'not conservative enough':
>  The majority, 39% voted for ROMNEY as a result


Reading through the exit poll stats from Ohio, I have come to conclusion that it is infested with retards.

----------


## Crotale

> Can you beliEve our best percentage ever was in the SOUTH?


No because I believe it to be the north-east with Maine. Head to heads are kinda different, don't ya think? From what I can see, Ron is strongest in the New England region (apart from Massachusetts (sp?), which I hear is very statist?).

----------


## cstarace

> Reading through the exit poll stats from Ohio, I have come to conclusion that it is infested with retards.


_America_ is infested with retards.

----------


## Silverbug1980

> Wrong, we're taking 3 from CD3.
> 
> The at-large delegates go to Romney since he took >50%.


Ok, well I will admit I don't really understand all of the whoogaboo. But that's better than nothing definitely.

----------


## kathy88

> Newt wins a state.. comes in last/third in all the other states hahaha.


I pray that the next time they ask Ron when he's going to drop out he says, "why don't you ask Newt?" He took fourth in X states.

----------


## seyferjm

> Reading through the exit poll stats from Ohio, I have come to conclusion that it is infested with retards.


it is. I've lived here my entire life and I can't wait to GTFO for grad school.  Exceptions to the stupid include all my fellow Paul voters though, of course

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> stream for cnn anyone?


Save yourself the frustration.. The current discussion is about Sarah Palin's role in the future of the GOP.  I'm convinced cable news is run by 3rd graders.

----------


## jamezelle

> Reading through the exit poll stats from Ohio, I have come to conclusion that it is infested with retards.


pretty much lol

----------


## blazeKing

> Just found a hilarious exit poll from Ohio.
> 
> Paul's position is: 
> 
> Not conservative enough - 27%
> 
> Of the people who claimed Paul's position was 'not conservative enough':
>  The majority, 39% voted for ROMNEY as a result


I don't think these people understand what conservatism means.  Just plain stupid, plain dumb.  I think what they really mean is "not statist enough".

----------


## Crotale

> Exceptions to the stupid include all my fellow Paul voters though, of course


Naturally.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> I pray that the next time they ask Ron when he's going to drop out he says, "why don't you ask Newt?" He took fourth in X states.


Ron doesnt punch down.. but thats the problem that put us in this mess. Ron didnt punch down to get rid of Santorum. Ron is too much of a gentlemen to kick someone when they are down XD...

----------


## blazeKing

Ron passed 100k votes in VA

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

The Professor pulled up this thread on the screen in my Presidency class a little while ago, at my suggestion, since we were all watching the returns. It was good until some of the more unfortunate comments like "I'm starting to hate America" began to crop up.

----------


## DanConway

> Reading through the exit poll stats from Ohio, I have come to conclusion that it is infested with retards.


A friend of mine once showed me an image saying "young people are filing out of Ohio" and quipped "Yeah, all six of them."

----------


## tsetsefly

how are we not in 2nd yet in Massachusetts??? We cant come in 3rd behind santorum there!

----------


## Dianne

> Save yourself the frustration.. The current discussion is about Sarah Palin's role in the future of the GOP.  I'm convinced cable news is run by 3rd graders.


Cable news is owned by Obama, and his Defense Department; as well as the Bush"$#@!" before him.    It is an experiment in brainwashing, which proved successful.    There will never, ever be another free and honest election in the United States; just feeds to the sheeple making them believe their vote really counted.

Uganda, formerly known as the USA; just super slick about it...   only difference.

----------


## Danan

Lol? The number of precincts counted just dropped from 110+ down to 92 in Vermont according to this side posted in this thread earlier: http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC

How is that possible?

----------


## WD-NY

> Doesn't end until 9pm...
> 
> Like I just said we're going to be screwed by the fact all the states we'll do well in end too late. 
> 
> Even if we did well a lot of people will be asleep or tuned out. 
> 
> Virginia was so key, I'm so disappointed in Ron. I totally understand it's a do or die state and if you don't win you get nothing but god dammit, if you're really in it to win (which I still don't think he is) then you would have spent time and money in Virginia and made sure that was a W. We were so close there with nothing but a primetime speech there... 
> 
> That would have been a ton of delegates Romney didn't get, a huge momentum swing, and a state won. 
> ...


Not if you think that he's got some sort of deal with Romney... in that case, Ron played Virginia right.

People in here may not like the notion of Ron helping Romney win the nomination, but it's the right/best move if the thinking within the Paul camp is that misguided evangelicals + the fake conservative politicians who rile them up w/ fear (re: santorum) = the biggest BLOCK to the success of his message. 

I mean, we lost the evangelical vote to Romney in Virginia (63% to 37%. Think about that for a second. These people have been pulled in so many directions by preachers, radio hosts, tv talking heads, etc. that they need someone to tell them which way is up!

I'd much rather see Ron be Machiavellian and win some power on some of the positions he holds than remain "pure" (whatever the $#@! that means) and win NOTHING.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Lol? The number of precincts counted just dropped from 110+ down to 92 in Vermont according to this side posted in this thread earlier: http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC
> 
> How is that possible?


IDK, but Vermont is taking forever to get votes in.

Makes me nervous

----------


## tsetsefly

> The Professor pulled up this thread on the screen in my Presidency class a little while ago, at my suggestion, since we were all watching the returns. It was good until some of the more unfortunate comments like "I'm starting to hate America" began to crop up.


Lol, what where people's reaction? in general?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Callista Gingrich reading "What an exciting evening" off of her notecards like a robot made me LOL.

----------


## kathy88



----------


## rightcoast

> The Professor pulled up this thread on the screen in my Presidency class a little while ago, at my suggestion, since we were all watching the returns. It was good until some of the more unfortunate comments like "I'm starting to hate America" began to crop up.


That's the Internet for you. Even here, it's a bunch of wankers with a 90-110 IQ all trying to feel more intelligent than the next guy. 

Look on the bright side, maybe the next I hate America now comments make CNN and we get really famous. /s

----------


## Crotale

$#@!ing hate Liberal Newt. Everything about him makes me want to vomit. 

(Shameless plug for my @LiberalNewt twitter account).

----------


## Esoteric

So we had 2K people at the rally in ND?  Is that correct?  If so, that's almost as many votes as we had in 08, and Ron got 22% then, IIRC.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Oh $#@!, LiberalNewt's about to start speaking on CNN now.....MUTE!


MUTE for NEWT....HAHAHA

----------


## Danan

Lol Newt's wife does the speak? Doesn't sound like a good strategy in Newt's case.

If she sucks, will there be a new wife after the next state?

Edit: Ah, ok they even aired his introduction... kinda pathetic.

----------


## MarkfromTN

Blount County
Date: 03-06-2012
Time: 20:03:48

Presidential Candiates
- Michele Bachmann     3
- Newt Gingrich     127
- Jon Huntsman     2
- Gary Johnson     0
- Ron Paul     51
- Rick Perry     4
- Charles "Buddy" Roemer     1
- Mitt Romney     94
- Rick Santorum     99
- Uncommitted     2
- Write-in     1

Total votes: 384
Gingrich - 33.07%
Santorum - 25.78%
Romney - 24.48%
Paul - 13.28%

----------


## tbone717

Looks like with Santorum possibly winning 2 tonight, this whole thing is just going to keep dragging out.  Honestly, I am just so ready to get this thing over with and move onto to the next phase.

----------


## Esoteric

> That's the Internet for you. Even here, it's a bunch of wankers with a 90-110 IQ all trying to feel more intelligent than the next guy. 
> 
> Look on the bright side, maybe the next I hate America now comments make CNN and we get really famous. /s


An interesting study came out recently along those lines... it basically concluded that Americans are too uninformed for Democracy, and further, significantly overestimate their intelligence.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> 


So wtf does people from Ohio not like about Ron Paul???

Unless.. people who searched for Rush Limbaugh also saw some anti-paul clips o_-

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

> Lol, what where people's reaction? in general?


Well they laughed when they saw that comment, and that's when most people were like "Okay, that's enough of that."

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Santorum closing the gap in Ohio big time

----------


## Andrew Ryan

"Warshington"

----------


## Esoteric

> So wtf does people from Ohio not like about Ron Paul???
> 
> Unless.. people who searched for Rush Limbaugh also saw some anti-paul clips o_-


The problem is, 100% of people searching for Limbaugh will vote, and for someone other than Ron Paul.

----------


## WD-NY

> im not particularly saying its christians and not particularly saying they want to force their morals on others.


The christians/social-cons are the problem and that is why I'm 100% behind the "ignore romney, destroy Santo (and/or Newt)" strategy. Romney may be a lot of things, but he's no theocon.

----------


## camp_steveo

> Blount County
> Date: 03-06-2012
> Time: 20:03:48
> 
> Presidential Candiates
> - Michele Bachmann     3
> - Newt Gingrich     127
> - Jon Huntsman     2
> - Gary Johnson     0
> ...


Newt?  WTF?  I am thinking about moving...lol

----------


## Crotale

Newt's supporters chanting "Newt! Newt! Newt! Newt!":

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

> That's the Internet for you. Even here, it's a bunch of wankers with a 90-110 IQ all trying to feel more intelligent than the next guy. 
> 
> Look on the bright side, maybe the next I hate America now comments make CNN and we get really famous. /s


Well that's why I told the story. Comments like that aren't endearing us to anybody, and there are non-Ron Paul supporters watching.

----------


## Wooden Indian

Egads! I just flipped on CNN and it was cheers of "Newt Newt Newt Newt Newt Newt". They should warn people first in some sort of disclaimer... I nearly lost my dinner all over my shoes.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Newt and his big solutions lol

----------


## Esoteric

> Egads! I just flipped on CNN and it was cheers of "Newt Newt Newt Newt Newt Newt". They should warn people first in some sort of disclaimer... I nearly lost my dinner all over my shoes.


Well, to be fair, Ron did get a chunk of time during prime time earlier... and hopefully will again later after we win ND

----------


## kylejack

> Lol? The number of precincts counted just dropped from 110+ down to 92 in Vermont according to this side posted in this thread earlier: http://vtelectionresults.com/results...e=FED&map=MPRC
> 
> How is that possible?


It dropped a lot further than that, down to 50 or so. I found it odd too, but welp.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

I wonder if CNN will cut off Noot like they did Paul.

----------


## Esoteric

Is it correct that the Alaska polls closed at 7:00?!  It's going to take 3 hours to get the results??

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Is it correct that the Alaska polls closed at 7:00?!  It's going to take 3 hours to get the results??


Midnight

----------


## Crotale

> Egads! I just flipped on CNN and it was cheers of "Newt Newt Newt Newt Newt Newt". They should warn people first in some sort of disclaimer... I nearly lost my dinner all over my shoes.


See my post above. It reminds me of a bunch of seals. It's no "Ron Paul R3VOLUTION, give us back our constitution!" or "President Paul" is it?

----------


## mk8

of course they let gingrich openly $#@! on the media on live tv, if ron had said something like this hed be cut off

----------


## blazeKing

Newt - "They said Newt wasn't in this"  "They tried to stop Newt"  "Newt is the anti Romney"  "They've tried to stop Newt"  ....Newt Newt Newt Newt ... his speech is all about himself lol..ego?

----------


## blocks

Wow....Richmond, VA was huge

Ron Paul	1,261	 62.33%	
Mitt Romney	762	37.66%

Precincts Reporting: 
46 of 47 (97.87%)

Major props to Richmond!

----------


## Danan

> I wonder if CNN will cut off Noot like they did Paul.


Don't think so. Wouldn't wonder if they aired the after show party.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Man I so sick n tired of the Propaganda by CNN and especially FAUX/FOX NEWS...  They both listing Paul at the bottom of every poll and FOX just showed the DELEGATE COUNT... Ron Paul in LAST with 26.

Soviet Union Politburo Propaganda

----------


## kathy88

> Is it correct that the Alaska polls closed at 7:00?!  It's going to take 3 hours to get the results??


Time difference...

----------


## Esoteric

> Midnight


Damnit.. so ND results at 10, and AK at midnight?!  So much for tomorrow's news cycle.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Well they laughed when they saw that comment, and that's when most people were like "Okay, that's enough of that."


Yeah, I remember when Bush won in 04, you would of thought the world was going to end, and off course in 08 they though all problems were solved...

This is instant reaction, with emotions running high...

----------


## Danan

> Newt - "They said Newt wasn't in this"  "They tried to stop Newt"  "Newt is the anti Romney"  "They've tried to stop Newt"  ....Newt Newt Newt Newt ... his speech is all about himself lol..ego?


There is much space for multiple personalities in such a big head.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

ND polls close in most of the state in 11 minutes

----------


## Wooden Indian

> See my post above. *It reminds me of a bunch of seals.* It's no "Ron Paul R3VOLUTION, give us back our constitution!" or "President Paul" is it?


BWAHAHAHA!!!

----------


## Esoteric

Greenpapers says AK closes at 7pm EST, 2pm Alaska time.. not sure if that's correct.. has midnight been verified?

----------


## Aratus

the other three are all pure foppery and flipfloppery ad infinitum

----------


## CTRattlesnake

LOL @ newt thinking he's the anti-establishment candidate

----------


## Crotale

> LOL @ newt thinking he's the anti-establishment candidate


Can't stand this guy. He talks about "people power" yet he's been in the pocket of rich lobbyists for his entire politcal career.

----------


## RPit

We won 3 delegates in VA  WOOOOTTT!  (CD3)

----------


## Aratus

ron paul is real

----------


## kylejack

This is what the delegate allocation looks like in Vermont. We've been nudging up. If that 4.13 gets to 4.5 we will steal another delegate from Santorum.

----------


## cindy25

my cable just went out; any live streams for CNN or Fox?

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> LOL @ newt thinking he's the anti-establishment candidate


The sad part is many people have fallen for him and truly think he's an "outsider."

----------


## tsai3904

> Greenpapers says AK closes at 7pm EST, 2pm Alaska time.. not sure if that's correct.. has midnight been verified?


Alaska GOP:

http://alaskarepublicans.com/convention-process/

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Santorum now tied with Mittens in Ohio..38-38

Mitt was up 42-36 at one point

----------


## PolicyReader

Going to be getting updates from the Super Caucus in Cootenai Idaho, keep an eye out and I'll help you stay posted there.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Georgia is a Golden Rule hater....

----------


## tuggy24g

Lets pray we can win at least one tonight. That way we can have people stop saying Paul can't win a state so why should be believe he can beat Obama. Please North Dakota,Idaho, and Alaska go to Paul tonight or at least one of them. Please lord be with us for once.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Any news on idaho?

----------


## Barrex

> my cable just went out; any live streams for CNN or Fox?


http://aajnetworks.com/wp/?p=145
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...imary-calendar

----------


## PaulSoHard

i'm starting to like newt a bit more....he's showing a more positive light and is starting to call out the mainstream media on their complete and utter bullcrap.

But still he does not have the enthusiastic supporters of Ron Paul!

----------


## PolicyReader

> LOL @ newt thinking he's the anti-establishment candidate


He's an outsider this year just like Mitt was an outsider in 2008

----------


## digitaldean

Any chance we get at least 15% in Oklahoma or Massachusetts for delegates?

----------


## PolicyReader

> Any news on idaho?


My people on the ground are just heading into the Caucus, voting hasn't begun there yet

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ohio is going to be close.

Santorum is within 200 votes of Mitt

----------


## Crotale

> newt newt newt newt newt newt newt newt!

----------


## blocks

> Any chance we get at least 15% in Oklahoma or Massachusetts for delegates?


Nope.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Santorum dropping in VT

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Any chance we get at least 15% in Oklahoma or Massachusetts for delegates?


from the looks of it...it's unlikely. 

I'm still sorta frustrated with how we handled Tennessee...I think we could be polling in the high 15s or low 20s if Rand Paul visited.

----------


## Matthew5

> Any chance we get at least 15% in Oklahoma or Massachusetts for delegates?


There's always a chance, but I'm going to say "not" for OK.

----------


## Rebelrouser

I was really hoping we'd see a Ron Paul win here in VA given that the bulk of his campaign donor demographic make up a good chunk of voters in this state.  It was most likely a combination of Virginia evangelicals not liking Paul's Jeffersonian stance on social issues and the federal workers in the DC area (Northern VA) not wanting to see their jobs slashed.

Since Romney received over 50% of the vote, I'm pretty sure its winner-take-all as far as delegates go.  That was confirmed to me by both the Paul campaign and the local Republican office.  It is encouraging to see that he won a few precincts, anyway.  Watching the live numbers come in for last hour or so its been roughly a 50/50 split.  I'd like to see the breakup by precinct as it was the earliest reportings that put Romney at the 59% mark.  The skeptic in me is very curious about that.

----------


## UK4Paul

> i'm starting to like newt a bit more....he's showing a more positive light and is starting to call out the mainstream media on their complete and utter bullcrap.
> 
> But still he does not have the enthusiastic supporters of Ron Paul!


Well, Newt's a funny and articulate guy...

...but as a politician, he ain't a patch on Ron Paul.

----------


## Matthew5

Double post.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Newt equals $2.50 gasoline. 
Ron Paul equals $0.15 gasoline.

----------


## digitaldean

> Nope.


Yea that's what I thought. It seems to be whatever someone is at around 5-10% they stick to.

----------


## MarkfromTN

YEAH Aquinnah, MA!

Ron Paul Wins with 50%!!!!

I'll take the small wins!

----------


## pauliticalfan

VA polls were totally wrong. They only had Ron getting 29%, he got 41%.

----------


## Crotale

> Well, Newt's a funny and articulate guy...


Nah, he's a whiney $#@!.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Most polls in North Dakota are now 

*CLOSED*

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Cmon North Dakota!!!!!

----------


## ZENemy

> Nah, he's a whiney $#@!.


And arrogant

----------


## RDM

> i'm starting to like newt a bit more....he's showing a more positive light and is starting to call out the mainstream media on their complete and utter bullcrap.
> 
> But still he does not have the enthusiastic supporters of Ron Paul!


*
Please!!!! Call your psychiatrist first thing in the morning.*

Hand him this printed list:

05/04/1979 - He voted for a *federal land grab* that put tens of millions of acres of land in the hands of Washington bureaucrats.
 09/20/1979 - He voted to *raise the debt ceiling* for the first time. 
09/27/1979 - He voted to establish the Federal *Department of Education*.
06/04/1980 - He voted to *raise the debt ceiling* for the second time.  
02/05/1981 - He voted to *raise the debt ceiling* for the third time. 
 06/28/1984 - He voted to *raise the debt ceiling* for the fourth time. 
04/02/1987 - He cosponsored the 1987 *Fairness Doctrine* (anti 1st Amendment legislation)
02/22/1989 - He cosponsored the *Global Warming Prevention Act* of 1989.
 03/--/1993 - He was "passionately in favor" of sending $1.6 Billion in foreign aid to *Russia*.
11/19/1993 - He voted for the *NAFTA Implementation Act*.
11/27/1994 - He supported the *GATT* Treaty giving sovereignty to the U.N.
 04/10/1995 - He supported Federal taxdollars being spent on *abortions*.
06/--/1995 - He wrote the foreword to a *book* about tearing down the U.S. Constitution and implementing a Fascist World Government. 
08/27/1995 - He suggests that drug smuggling should carry a *death sentence*.
01/06/1996 - He himself conceived a secret *CIA mission* to topple the Iranian leadership.
 04/18/1996 - He voted for Federal restrictions on *laser sighting* devices.
04/25/1996 - Voted for the single largest increase on Federal *education* spending ($3.5 Billion)
06/01/1996 - He helped a *"Clinton Clone" Democrat* switch parties in an attempt to defeat constitutionalist Ron Paul in the *1996 election*.
 09/16/1996 - He voted for the anti-gun Brady Campaign’s *Lautenberg Gun Ban*, which took away gun rights for people involved in certain misdemeanors.
09/25/1996 - Introduced *H.R. 4170*, demanded life-sentence or execution for someone bringing 2 ounces of marijuana across the border.
09/28/1996 - He voted for the *"Gun Free School Zones Act"* which resulted in schools being easier targets for shooters, and disarming law-abiding citizens. 
 --/--/1996 - He earned a *"D" rating* from the Gun Owners of America.
01/22/1997 - Congress gave him a record-setting $300,000 fine for *ethical wrongdoing*.
11/05/1998 - He *resigned* from his House seat three days after being elected to his 11th term. 
10/13/2005 - He called for "universal but confidential" *DNA testing* of citizens.
 11/29/2006 - He said that *free speech should be curtailed*  in order to fight terrorism.  Wants to stop terrorists from using the  internet.  Called for a "serious debate about the 1st Amendment." 
11/29/2006 - He called for a "*Geneva Convention for terrorists*" so it would be clear who the Constitution need not apply to. 
02/15/2007 - He supported Bush's proposal for *mandatory carbon caps*.
04/04/2007 - He says that there should be a clear distinction about what weapons should be reserved for only for the *military*.
 04/11/2007 - He had a public debate with John Kerry on *global warming*, in which Newt agreed with Kerry and his views on the environment, praised his book, and almost hugged him. 
04/20/2007 - He praised NYC Mayor *Michael Bloomberg*; said that he "takes his hat off to the mayor for proving government can be effective."
04/24/2007 - He praised the corporatist business-model of *Freddie Mac*, saying it would be effective for space travel to Mars. 
04/24/2007 - He said about *Government-Sponsored Enterprises (GSEs)*: "conservatives should embrace [them] and want to extend as widely as possible."
 05/20/2007 - He would *bypass the court system* by establishing a "military tribunal system to lock people up the way Abraham Lincoln would’ve done it."
05/20/2007 - He would "establish a *nationwide ID card* with biometrics so you can actually track everybody in the country."
04/17/2008 - Made a *commercial* with Nancy Pelosi on Climate Change.
 04/28/2008 - He said that *allow some terror* to happen, to keep the people afraid. 
04/28/2008 - He wants _yet another_ *new Federal agency* to be "very aggressive" against "terrorists" and have "extraordinary abilities" that are not restricted by the constitution. 
 09/28/2008 - Says if he were in office, he would have reluctantly voted for the $700B *TARP* bailout. 
09/28/2008 - He says that *McCain's vote for TARP* bailouts "is the greatest single act of responsibility ever taken by a presidential candidate".
12/08/2008 - He was paid $300,000 by *Freddie Mac* to halt Congress from bringing necessary reform.
 03/31/2009 - Says we should have Singapore-style *drug tests* for Americans.
10/16/2009 - He angered conservatives by *endorsing* super liberal Dede Scozzafava.
06/10/2010 - He's cozy with VeriChip/PositiveID, a company that specializes in *human-microchipping*.
07/30/2010 - Says that Iraq was just step one in defeating the *"Axis of Evil"*.
 08/03/2010 - Advocates *attacks* on Iran & North Korea.
08/16/2010 - Opposes property rights of the *mosque* owner in NYC.
08/16/2010 - Compares mosque supporters to *Nazis*
 12/05/2010 - He said that a website owner should be considered an *enemy combatant*, hunted down and executed, for publishing leaked government memos. 
01/30/2011 - He lobbied for *ethanol subsidies*.
01/30/2011 - He suggested that *flex-fuel* vehicles be mandated for Americans.
 02/02/2011 - He says we are "losing the War on Terror"; the conflict will be as long as the *Cold War*
02/13/2011 - He criticized Obama for sending less U.S. taxdollars to *Egypt*.
02/15/2011 - His book said that he believes man-made *climate-change* and advocated creating "a new endowment for conservation and the environment."
 03/09/2011 - He blames his infidelity to multiple wives on his *passion for the country*.
03/15/2011 - Says that *NAFTA* worked because it created jobs in Mexico.
03/19/2011 - He has no regrets about supporting *Medicare drug coverage*.  (Now $7.2T unfunded liability)
03/23/2011 - He completely flip-flopped on *Libyan intervention* in 16 days.
 03/25/2011 - He plans to sign as many as 200 *executive orders* on his first day as president.
03/27/2011 - He says that America is under attack by *atheist Islamists*.
04/25/2011 - He's a paid *lobbyist* for Federal ethanol subsidies.
 05/12/2011 - He was more supportive of individual health-care *mandates* than Mitt Romney.
05/15/2011 - Said GOP's plan to cut back *Medicare* was "too big a jump." 
05/15/2011 - He backed Obama's individual *mandate*; "All of us have a responsibility to help pay for health care." 
 05/16/2011 - He also endorsed individual mandates in *1993* when Clinton pushed Universal Health Care.
05/17/2011 - He has an outstanding debt to *Tiffany's Jewelry* of between $250K - $500K. 
06/09/2011 - His own campaign staff *resigned* en masse.  
07/15/2011 - His poorly managed campaign is over $1 Million in *debt*.
 08/01/2011 - He hired a company to create fake *Twitter* to appear as if he had a following. 
08/11/2011 - His recent criticism of the *United Nations* is belied by a long, long history of supporting it. 
09/27/2011 - He says that he "helped develop the model for *Homeland Security*"
10/07/2011 - He said he'd *ignore* the Supreme Court if need be.  
 11/12/2011 - He advocates *assassinating* Iranian scientists and covert war with Iran. 
11/19/2011 - He said Barney Frank should be arrested for his close ties  lobbying for Freddie Mac, just one month before it became public that  Gingrich was also *lobbying* for them at the same time.
11/20/2011 - He has been outed as a *paid lobbyist* for drug companies, but he still denies it. 
11/22/2011 - He supports the *Patriot Act* and would like to see it strengthened. 
 11/22/2011 - He says that matters of National Security should not be encumbered by giving *Due Process* to the accused. 
11/28/2011 - He thinks its the job of the Federal Government to ban *medical marijuana*.
11/28/2011 - He is a *Pharmaceutical lobbyist*, and coincidentally thinks that non-Pharma drugs like *medical marijuana* should be banned by the Federal government.
11/28/2011 - He said he wants to be "aggressive" with *Cuba* topple their government before 2014.
 11/28/2011 - He praised *draconian drug penalties* in Singapore for the second time. 
12/01/2011 - His comments about warning *Freddie Mac* of its "insane" business model are proven false when his laudatory interview from 2007 surfaced again.
12/08/2011 - He *pocketed* campaign funds -- including paying himself over $40K for a mailing list he already had.

----------


## Crotale

> And arrogant


Yep. That too. Snobbish even.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Some polls in the west of ND will remain open for another hour due to the time difference

----------


## RPit

Wow RDM!!

----------


## FreedomFox

Is there a county in Georgia where Ron Paul isn't fourth?

----------


## rodo1776

> Ohio is going to be close.
> 
> Santorum is within 200 votes of Mitt


From early results in the big Ohio Counties Romney has enough of a lead to win this by 3-5% statewide. Santo takes small counties just like in Michigan.

----------


## Crotale

> *
> Please!!!! Call your psychiatrist first thing in the morning.*
> 
> Hand him this printed list:
> 
> 05/04/1979 - He voted for a *federal land grab* that put tens of millions of acres of land in the hands of Washington bureaucrats.
>  09/20/1979 - He voted to *raise the debt ceiling* for the first time. 
> 09/27/1979 - He voted to establish the Federal *Department of Education*.
> 06/04/1980 - He voted to *raise the debt ceiling* for the second time.  
> ...


And then follow @LiberalNewt on twitter: www.twitter.com/LiberalNewt.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Damn... RON PAUL received 2% of the vote on the 65+ age voting group in Georgia.

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Damn... RON PAUL received 2% of the vote on the 65+ age voting group in Georgia.


WINNING!!

----------


## Crotale

> Damn... RON PAUL received 2% of the vote on the 65+ age voting group in Georgia.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> *
> Please!!!! Call your psychiatrist first thing in the morning.*


lol, it was a statement regarding his personality. As a politician, he is crap.

I mean at the Arizona debate, 'cheerful?!!?' lolol

----------


## Crotale

> WINNING!!


PMSL

----------


## blazeKing

> Damn... RON PAUL received 2% of the vote on the 65+ age voting group in Georgia.


Lol..thats neocon central...sweet tea and war on brown people.

----------


## rpwi

Meh...at this point I'll take a strong Newt.  We're not competing for the same votes...and any neo-cons he steals from Rick and Mitt is good for us.  He will be in a good position to split the vote in 2 of the next 3 mainland contests coming up...Mississippi and Alabama.  A truly bad situation would be Newt doing badly today, dropping out and letting the neo-con vote consolidate on Santorum and Romney.

----------


## blocks

> Is there a county in Georgia where Ron Paul isn't fourth?


Don't think so...His best county was Clarke Country (Athens, GA is there) with 14.3% still in 4th.

----------


## phil4truth

CNN stream anyone? On my droid now.

----------


## Crotale

> lol, it was a statement regarding his personality. As a politician, he is crap.
> 
> I mean at the Arizona debate, 'cheerful?!!?' lolol


If I had to choose one word to describe Newt Gingrich that's not a swear word, I'd choose 'slimy'.

----------


## digitaldean

I hope Santorum does win Ohio because it takes away from Mitt. The more states Santorum wins it is better for Paul. Now as long as we win 2-3 states today I will take it.

----------


## kathy88

Headline on Fox website

Paul remains defiant amid no primary night wins

Really? There's more left I thought... LOL

----------


## MarkfromTN

> Is there a county in Georgia where Ron Paul isn't fourth?


Tift County.. He is beating Santorum.

----------


## Ronulus

> If I had to choose one word to describe Newt Gingrich that's not a swear word, I'd choose 'slimy'.


Pehaps Frothy would be a better word in that case.

----------


## blocks

Update from VT:

48% of precincts reporting.

39.24% Romney
25.58% Paul
23.47% Santorum

----------


## pauliticalfan

We won at least 9 VA counties.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Rand on FBN now.  "want to have some impact on the GOP platform" sounds defeatist

----------


## Crotale

Gonna grab myself another coke and cook something tasty. It's past 2am here in England and I'm shattered.

----------


## blocks

> Tift County.. He is beating Santorum.


Good catch. Both low there. Paul 5.5, Santorum 4.6.

----------


## Danan

I wonder how much Fleischer got from Romney for being such a bootlicker. His bias isn't even hidden in some form.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

So ND results are coming out at 10?

----------


## Danan

> Gonna grab myself another coke and cook something tasty. It's past 2am here in England and I'm shattered.


Stop crying, I'm an hour ahead of you! ;P

----------


## DanConway

> Rand on FBN now.  "want to have some impact on the GOP platform" sounds defeatist


Earth to Rand.  You could gain a lot of respect from sane people (not political wonks) by saying "No one even reads the platform, let alone follows it."  Every thinking person knows it's true.

----------


## MarkfromTN

> YEAH Aquinnah, MA!
> 
> Ron Paul Wins with 50%!!!!
> 
> I'll take the small wins!


Add Savoy win with 42.3%!!!

----------


## digitaldean

> Tift County.. He is beating Santorum.


If I ever drive by Georgia I will only stop in Tift County lol

----------


## UK4Paul

> CNN stream anyone? On my droid now.


http://www.tvcaston.com/player/playe...form&volume=50

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

doesnt these polls closing at different times alter/influence the voters in these later states like AK and ND?

----------


## digitaldean

> Update from VT:
> 
> 48% of precincts reporting.
> 
> 39.24% Romney
> 25.58% Paul
> 23.47% Santorum


Looks like a WA repeat.

----------


## blocks

> So ND results are coming out at 10?


Well typically the precincts don't report votes until _all_ polls are closed.

----------


## UK4Paul

> Stop crying, I'm an hour ahead of you! ;P


Does that mean you can tell us who won?

----------


## tbone717

> Rand on FBN now.  "want to have some impact on the GOP platform" sounds defeatist


Or realistic. I know people fantasize that Paul is going to win this at the convention and the voters are going to hoist him on their shoulders and cheer his name, but it isn't going to happen.  As a libertarian-conservative movement in the GOP, I feel the best we can hope for at this point is to have some impact on the platform and possibly have a VP candidate that is favorable to a percentage of the members of this wing.

----------


## kathy88

> If I had to choose one word to describe Newt Gingrich that's not a swear word, I'd choose 'slimy'.


I prefer smarmy, but that describes Santo better, so slimy's good.

----------


## Crotale

I'm surprised how well Frothy is doing in Ohio. I was expecting Romney to win there. Still a long way to go yet, of course.

----------


## skgai

North Dakota Republican Party page officially turned into results page:  http://www.northdakotagop.org/caucus/

Results could come in at any time...

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Come on North Dakota...

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Can I start calling Santorum... Sanitarium?

----------


## Crotale

> Stop crying, I'm an hour ahead of you! ;P


Wow, a proper Austrian.  

Does this make you an Austrian Austrian Economist?

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN North Dakota- big Ron Paul turnout.

----------


## Havax

Paul 60 votes
Santorum 19 votes

in some caucus in ND on CNN!

----------


## Barrex

North dakota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FARGO
Ron Paulv 60
Rick 19
Mitt 9

----------


## Danan

Yeah Ron in the lead in ND! =D

----------


## skgai

***FINAL*** Ron Paul wins Virginia Congressional District 3:

Ron 6,435
Mitt 5,785

3 Delegates!

----------


## blocks

edit: skgai beat be to it.

----------


## kill the banks

CNN big turn out ND for Ron

----------


## WIwarrior

> Meh...at this point I'll take a strong Newt.  We're not competing for the same votes...and any neo-cons he steals from Rick and Mitt is good for us.  He will be in a good position to split the vote in 2 of the next 3 mainland contests coming up...Mississippi and Alabama.  A truly bad situation would be Newt doing badly today, dropping out and letting the neo-con vote consolidate on Santorum and Romney.


Yep. I can tell you are from Wisconsin. Smart.

----------


## Crotale

> Can I start calling Santorum... Sanitarium?


Frothy'll do.

----------


## Godmode7

> Paul 60 votes
> Santorum 19 votes
> 
> in some caucus in ND on CNN!


He looked sad after he found out romney votes there hahaha

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

> I'm surprised how well Frothy is doing in Ohio. I was expecting Romney to win there. Still a long way to go yet, of course.


Santorum is strong in the rust belt. If he wins I may have to move.

----------


## Crotale

Ron Paul to win North Dakota.

----------


## kathy88

> North dakota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FARGO
> Ron Paulv 60
> Rick 19
> Mitt 9


I LOVE that movie.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Those old people in District 22 and 27 looked sketchy as hell. I don't believe they don't have any numbers. Where are our vote watchers? Freaking hashtags?

----------


## Danan

> Wow, a proper Austrian.  
> 
> Does this make you an Austrian Austrian Economist?


I think I made that joke in my "Why I support Ron Paul" field when signing up for these boards. ;P

And I *am* studying economics (partly) because of Ron. =)

----------


## Crotale

> Santorum is strong in the rust belt. If he wins I may have to move.


New Hampshire is a good bet if you do. Or North Dakota if Ron Paul pulls off the victory there.

----------


## Esoteric

> Those old people in District 22 and 27 looked sketchy as hell. I don't believe they don't have any numbers. Where are our vote watchers? Freaking hashtags?



This.. VERY cautiously optimistic.

----------


## kathy88

> Those old people in District 22 and 27 looked sketchy as hell. I don't believe they don't have any numbers. Where are our vote watchers? Freaking hashtags?


Oh $#@!, here we go.

----------


## kylejack

Wolf seemed excited about the ND results and was hoping to confirm it with some other districts, but none were in yet.

----------


## justatrey

OK time to brace for the Santorum 2% win over Paul in North Dakota. COME ON GIVE ME THE PAIN I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

----------


## Silverbug1980

Think Ron will win ND and Alaska, maybe a surprise in Idaho? I hope?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nd

Ron down early

----------


## Crotale

> I think I made that joke in my "Why I support Ron Paul" field when signing up for these boards. ;P
> 
> And I *am* studying economics (partly) because of Ron. =)


Good for you sir! May you continue the fine work of your predecessors.

----------


## emazur

> CNN stream anyone? On my droid now.


http://edition.cnn.com/audio/radio/cnntv.html

----------


## Hospitaller

> Wow, a proper Austrian.  
> 
> Does this make you an Austrian Austrian Economist?


No, hes just an economist

edit: *Thanks for comming out Stupidville ohio

----------


## JJ2

ND: 52% Santorum?!?!?!?!?

----------


## kathy88

Santorum? OH.MY.GOD.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> ND: 52% Santorum?!?!?!?!?


???!!!!!!

----------


## justatrey

$#@!.

----------


## TASU10

6% in Santorum at 52%...

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

> New Hampshire is a good bet if you do. Or North Dakota if Ron Paul pulls off the victory there.


Yeah, I've been joking that if Santorum wins Ohio I'll move to the first state Paul wins. Though with the FSP New Hampshire would be a good bet.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Hoping that changes, maybe a rouge district?

----------


## Crotale

Santorum's thirty secs into his speech and already talking about war.

----------


## justatrey

*OK FINE COME ON ALASKA ONE TIME!*

----------


## kathy88

559 votes is 6%? I really doubt that.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> 559 votes is 6%? I really doubt that.


Low population state

hoping it changes quick

----------


## pauliticalfan

> http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nd
> 
> Ron down early


Oh what the $#@!. Let's hope Fargo comes through.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Why wont Santorum go away... we should've finish him when we had the chance!

----------


## pfosse

I'm from Iowa (live in Florida now) and North Dakota is a bit cold for me.

----------


## Barrex

> I LOVE that movie.


Yea. Just like watching this election. You cant stop asking your self what the hell is going on. Same "what the hell is going on" theme by same directors: Burn after reading.

----------


## flynn

> Wow, a proper Austrian.  
> 
> Does this make you an Austrian Austrian Economist?


think, in austria, he is just economist.

----------


## Rede

> 559 votes is 6%? I really doubt that.


Less than 10k voted last time. So yeah that's about 6 percent.

----------


## slamhead

> Paul 60 votes
> Santorum 19 votes
> 
> in some caucus in ND on CNN!


Romney 9, Newt 1

That was in Fargo. It was funny Wolf did not believe it and had the reporter go ask some of the other districts if they had numbers in.

----------


## blocks

> 559 votes is 6%? I really doubt that.


About 10k people voted in ND in the Rep. Primaries in 08...so that sounds about right.

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

So funny that now Ron's in second place.

----------


## GraniteHills

Uh...really bad discrepancies in reported votes between the CNN and NDGOP pages

----------


## Sola_Fide

Friends,

The ones who count the votes will never let Dr. Paul win.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Rick, you're not electable.

----------


## skgai

Santorum 260, Romney 174, Paul 93, Gingrich 49 http://www.northdakotagop.org/caucus/

----------


## skgai

Numbers odd in North Dakota. Precincts reporting, but individual numbers not available.  Keep an eye on.

----------


## phil4truth

If Santorum wins ND how can anyone doubt election fraud? Seriously.

----------


## UK4Paul

Is it really called Stupidville?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Uh...really bad discrepancies in reported votes between the CNN and NDGOP pages


link to NDGOP

----------


## anewvoice

Santorum just leaped in front of Romney in Ohio

----------


## GraniteHills

http://www.northdakotagop.org/caucus/

----------


## NoOneButPaul

The % is not the number of people it's the number of precincts. 

It's at 7% but that doesn't mean 7% of the people have voted...Fargo could wipe it out. 

Then again... uggh.

Just one that's all I ask.

----------


## Danan

> think, in austria, he is just economist.


I guess the majority of my professors haven't read a single book from one of the great minds of the "Austrian School of Economics", so actually "just economist" won't cut it here either, sadly.

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

> If Santorum wins ND how can anyone doubt election fraud? Seriously.


Nah. Just that Americans are stupid. I don't buy the voter fraud stuff anymore. This is going on in every primary. They wouldn't let Paul get second place anywhere if this were all due to voter fraud. Let's face it... Americans in general are uneducated morons who don't understand politics.

----------


## WD-NY

Santorum is using teleprompters again. 

My question is... who's writing his speeches?

----------


## seyferjm

FREAKING SANTORUM!! GO AWAY!!

----------


## ironj221

> Is it really called Stupidville?


My mom was born in Steubenville...you have no idea how many times she has heard that.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Those are ND absentee ballots...

Everyone calm DOWN

They said updates being at 9:30 eastern time, 8:30 central

edit: nope, nevermind

----------


## Crotale

> Santorum 260, Romney 174, Paul 93, Gingrich 49 http://www.northdakotagop.org/caucus/


Eh?  That can't be right, surely?

----------


## TASU10

Google Elections has Santorum at 52% but only 3.6% of the vote in...?

----------


## Matthew5

Paul had a 725% increase in my county from '08. Oh well...

----------


## kathy88

I"m going to puke. For real.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

CNN show precints with 6% reporting - Paul 118 votes
NorthDakotagop.org with 7.8% reporting - Paul 93 votes

WTF?

----------


## Barrex

Weird. Mitt, Newt and Rick stealing Ron Pauls lines (we borrow 40 cents out of every dollar; FED; liberty - Santorum few sec ago) pisses me of more than losing...

----------


## kathy88

> Santorum is using teleprompters again. 
> 
> My question is... who's writing his speeches?


God, duh.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Santorum is using teleprompters again. 
> 
> My question is... who's writing his speeches?


A bunch of holdovers from Bush/Cheney.

----------


## WIwarrior

They almost always say who won before 1% of the vote is in. Because they did not do that with ND I bet we are going to win.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> CNN show precints with 6% reporting - Paul 118 votes
> NorthDakotagop.org with 7.8% reporting - Paul 93 votes
> 
> WTF?


There's some sketchy stuff going on here.

----------


## notsure

Elizabeth isn't make her faces anymore.

----------


## Godmode7

> Weird. Mitt, Newt and Rick stealing Ron Pauls lines (we borrow 40 cents out of every dollar; FED; liberty - Santorum few sec ago) pisses me of more than losing...


Other three have been trying to take RP supporters. Not gonna happen:P.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nd

WTF???

----------


## TASU10

Now Mitt leading?! I don't get it...

----------


## flynn

> I guess the majority of my professors haven't read a single book from one of the great minds of the "Austrian School of Economics", so actually "just economist" won't cut it here either, sadly.


how can that be? your country gave us mises, hayek, lachmann, menger, Schumpeter and Wieser.

----------


## pauliticalfan

WTF 9% in?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Now 11%...

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Mitt leading? the torture has gone on too long - this is insane......$#@!

----------


## GraniteHills

Are you seeing these numbers jump on CNN? WTF??

----------


## pauliticalfan

Now 14%...

----------


## dawnbt

> Friends,
> 
> The ones who count the votes will never let Dr. Paul win.


^ Truth!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum leading now? How are they swapping back and forth around Paul?

----------


## kathy88

If you hover over the ma on the GOP site it's 0 reporting for every district.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron in 2nd

----------


## WD-NY

Santorum can't even fill the f**king floor of a highschool gym in Ohio and he's almost winning the state??

Srsly?

Also, his speech writer = worm-tongue (that said, this is why reading from a prepared text = better)

----------


## justatrey

Getting a little better...second place now at least

----------


## StilesBC

> how can that be? your country gave us mises, hayek, lachmann, menger, Schumpeter and Wieser.


They don't even teach their material at the University of Vienna anymore.

----------


## kathy88

I wonder how Rom will do near Minot AFB.

----------


## Danan

> how can that be? your country gave us mises, hayek, lachmann, menger, Schumpeter and Wieser.


Guess why they run away?^^

----------


## Esoteric

Rick Santorum just Ron Paulgasmed

----------


## pauliticalfan

Now 17%... wtf.

Also, Santorum needs to stop talking about liberty. He wouldn't know what that is if it smacked him in the face.

----------


## bunklocoempire

lol

Is that Rick's wrestling voice?

----------


## PaulSoHard

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results What is this? The voting for delegates?

----------


## mpdsapuser

Keep in mind not all the polls are closed in North Dakota due to the different time zones.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Wow

just wow

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Can I start calling Santorum... Sanitarium?


Been doing that for months...

----------


## Barrex

> Other three have been trying to take RP supporters. Not gonna happen:P.


Not RP supporters but other voters who dont see them as fakes who are saying Ron Pauls lines just to get their votes....

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

NORTH DAKOTA

----------


## pauliticalfan

Can we get some movement here?

----------


## kylejack

"I have never passed a state-wide government-run healthcare when I was governor, because...well, I wasn't governor."
-Frothy

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Wow... i just dont get it.

it defies all logic.

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nd

----------


## overcastpatriot

Santorum preaching about the Constitution, liberty, & the danger of big government =

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Paul in 3rd with 24%........???!!!!!!!!

----------


## flynn

> Guess why they run away?^^


Why? lol

----------


## Crotale

AIPAC. Yuck!

----------


## Danan

Oh c'mon ND!

----------


## TASU10

CNN results just keep jumping around all over the place...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Well we were in second place, but Romney keeps leap frogging us. How the hell is Santorum so high?

----------


## blocks

CNN has RP with 510 votes in ND with 24% of the precincts in...that projects out to RP getting 2125 votes...there were reportedly 2000 people at RP's event in ND today...

So nearly 94% of RP voters went to the event?

----------


## Emmitt2222

> My mom was born in Steubenville...you have no idea how many times she has heard that.


I went to school there and can confirm this is everyone's reaction when I say the name. Good times. Why were they talking about Steubenville? Were they on the news for voting?

----------


## neverseen

> CNN has RP with 510 votes in ND with 24% of the vote...that projects out to RP getting 2125 votes...there were reportedly 2000 people at RP's event in ND today...
> 
> So nearly 94% of RP voters went to the event?


"Oh, wait... we were supposed to vote before the rally?"

----------


## FindLiberty

> AIPAC. Yuck!


AIPAC and "Toad in the hole*"* ... both YUCK.

Just kidding.  Now GO TO BED AND GET SOME SLEEP!

----------


## Kilrain

The Santorum, it burns my ears! Thanks, CNN...

----------


## phil4truth

We are being robbed.

If Ron doesn't win a state tonight the campaign in 2012 is over for we simply won't be able to raise the money to continue.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Oh c'mon ND!


Anyone know where the NDGOP is getting it's numbers? They are quite different from google (several hundred votes different actually) just wondering what the lag is

----------


## dawnbt

> CNN show precints with 6% reporting - Paul 118 votes
> NorthDakotagop.org with 7.8% reporting - Paul 93 votes
> 
> WTF?


I was about to post the same thing!

----------


## kylejack

> CNN has RP with 510 votes in ND with 24% of the precincts in...that projects out to RP getting 2125 votes...there were reportedly 2000 people at RP's event in ND today...
> 
> So nearly 94% of RP voters went to the event?


2 things: not everyone is eligible to vote, and there is a national entourage that is super-excited about Ron Paul and follows him around the nation. He's like a rockstar politician.

----------


## kathy88

I really really want to have a good cry tonight. No matter what the reason, idiocy the MSM, Ron's message being too passive, the campaign, fundraising, fraud, birth control, the GOP... Or a combination of some/all of the above I'm worn the hell out. I'll be better in the morning but this emotional rollercoaster is screwing with my digestive system.

----------


## svobody

Can't go O fer super tuesday
Gotta win a state somewhere somehow

----------


## kathy88

> 2 things: not everyone is eligible to vote, and there is a national entourage that is super-excited about Ron Paul and follows him around the nation. He's like a rockstar politician.


Well, NEW RULE: If you travel out of state to see RP you are REQUIRED to take at least 10 non-supporters from in state with you or stay home

----------


## Crotale

> AIPAC and "Toad in the hole*"* ... both YUCK.
> 
> Just kidding.  Now GO TO BED AND GET SOME SLEEP!


Nah, caffeine will suffice.

----------


## carterm

23% precints...so if that 2000 person caucus hasn't been counted yet, then we would could potentially be in the lead. just stay calm

----------


## TASU10

Google Election Map has 938 votes for Santorum with 13.3% in and CNN has 938 votes with 23% in.

----------


## phil4truth

> Well, NEW RULE: If you travel out of state to see RP you are REQUIRED to take at least 10 non-supporters from in state with you or stay home


I hear ya Kathy!

----------


## cstarace

This country is full of absolute morons who do not give a $#@! about the Constitution and everything our Revolution was fought for. An intellectual revolution simply won't work. At least not yet.

----------


## FindLiberty

> I really really want to have a good cry tonight. ... this emotional rollercoaster is screwing with my digestive system.


Same here.

----------


## skgai

No reports from actual people who went to North Dakota Caucus?

----------


## PolicyReader

372 votes needed for first anyone know which counties are reporting thus far?
(in ND)

----------


## flynn

> This country is full of absolute morons who do not give a $#@! about the Constitution and everything our Revolution was fought for. An intellectual revolution simply won't work. At least not yet.


Intellectual revolution only works when everyone is bankrupted and their children and brothers die in wars.

----------


## WD-NY

> Santorum preaching about the Constitution, liberty, & the danger of big government =


And people here bitch about Ron not attacking Romney. At least Romney isn't a theocon fake.

Santorum and every other bible-thumping politician like him is by far the biggest threat to Liberty our country faces. It's an absolute farce...

So everyone who wants Ron to "attack" Romney, please get a clue. If Santorum wins, this revolution loses, big time.

----------


## cstarace

> 372 votes needed for first anyone know which counties are reporting thus far?
> (in ND)


Santorum is still pulling away. ND isn't heavily populated enough to make up the difference in percentage points. It's over.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

"If they take my stapler, I-I-I'll burn the place down!" - Milton Waddams

----------


## PolicyReader

> Santorum is still pulling away. ND isn't heavily populated enough to make up the difference in percentage points. It's over.


I'd rather have district info than conclusions (I've read the ND demographics btw  's why I want real information)

----------


## digitaldean

> Santorum is still pulling away. ND isn't heavily populated enough to make up the difference in percentage points. It's over.


Well in 2008 the state had around 10,000 votes:

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/pri.../state/#val=ND

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Best for last ^^ Alaska, here we come.

----------


## phil4truth

One thing we can most definately conclude this evening, Obama will get another term.

----------


## TASU10

Ron better win Alaska or Idaho!

----------


## Kilrain

> "If they take my stapler, I-I-I'll burn the place down!" - Milton Waddams


"I could put... I could put... strychnine in the guacamole."

----------


## pauliticalfan

390 votes down.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

27% now

2nd place, lets go fargo

----------


## otherone

> If Santorum wins, this revolution loses, big time.


Not at all. The Revolution NEEDS Santorum to win.  The Pendulum NEEDS to swing.  Our time is almost here.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Could Fargo end up being like the Adelson Caucus in NV?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Democracy is the best way to put down dissidents without pulling the trigger =3.

----------


## pauliticalfan

370 votes down.

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

It's going to be a long night. Come on Alaska.

----------


## Crotale

We were more likely to win North Dakota than Alaska or Idaho. It's now a long shot to win a state tonight.

----------


## pauliticalfan

371 votes down.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Why doesn't FOX have Ron Paul listed in the delegates count on the right side of screen? How to we make them add it?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...imary-calendar

----------


## pauliticalfan

397 votes down.

----------


## Danan

Oh I couldn't sleep knowing Santorum won ND - I'm outa here! You better make me smile big time tomorrow ND, Idaho and Alaska!

----------


## kylejack

Mitt complimented all three opponents.

----------


## dawnbt

Ron took second with 33% reporting!

----------


## cstarace

And the gap continues to grow.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Hey hey hey, At least Gingrich is coming in last in almost every state.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Fargo ND population = 105549
ND population = 683,932

----------


## flynn

> Democracy is the best way to put down dissidents without pulling the trigger =3.


Democracy is the left hand of communism precisely because it assumes every vote is equal in quality and politicians are allowed to buy votes with other people's property.

An election is nothing more than the advanced auction of stolen goods - Mencken

----------


## danny987

Everyone calm down. A ND win is still very possible. We are quickly gaining it seems

----------


## PolicyReader

Not a single CD is in according to google (they have a tally on the big map but when you go to the state level there's nothing reporting yet
Assuming turnout is the same as last cycle (tho on average this cycle turnout is up coming into today) we're at about 3k of 10k

EDIT: some showing now arpox 600 vote difference, no area 100% yet

----------


## skgai

Bismark only city to report.  No other big city in yet.

----------


## kylejack

We've got second in ND right now.

----------


## ZzzImAsleep

Ron doesn't seem to be doing so well... anywhere. Even in Virginia where the other s aren't even on the ballot he still lost.

----------


## PaulSoHard

lol where'd Santorum rise from???

----------


## pauliticalfan

591 down...$#@! YOU SANTORUM.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

that's it. its over. 49%......600 votes down......$#@! $#@! $#@! u santo

----------


## bobburn

Paul gains a percent, Rick loses one...need to make up a lot of ground fast to win this one.

----------


## jllundqu

591 votes behind in ND

----------


## Godmode7

Romney right behind Paul in ND?!?!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Friends,

The ones who count the votes will not let Dr. Paul win.

----------


## Godmode7

> Friends,
> 
> The ones who count the votes will not let Dr. Paul win.


Votes should be counted with patriots holding guns to the counters heads

----------


## Maltheus

> Ron doesn't seem to be doing so well... anywhere. Even in Virginia where the other s aren't even on the ballot he still lost.


He was polling at something like 26% the other day. I'm quite happy with 41% in VA.

----------


## pauliticalfan

what the $#@! happened

----------


## PolicyReader

> 27% now
> 
> 2nd place, lets go fargo


That's in the 27th correct?  (and pretty much what I'm looking at too)

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Why doesn't FOX have Ron Paul listed in the delegates count on the right side of screen? How to we make them add it?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...imary-calendar


LOIC?

----------


## fez2008

ND is turning into a MN? Santorum takes surprise lead with Romney in 3rd place denying Dr. Paul a win. Both states are adjacent.. Disappointing.. according to the fundraising numbers he should get close to 40%. I still have hope...

----------


## DanConway

> Votes should be counted with patriots holding guns to the counters heads


Ah, but who decides who are the true patriots?

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

Sigh. I've got to stop getting my hopes up so easily. I guess it's my own fault.

----------


## ZzzImAsleep

> He was polling at something like 26% the other day. I'm quite happy with 41% in VA.


Still, it would have been nice for him to have won..... somewhere.

----------


## Matthew5

Reasoning Fail.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Game over

----------


## flynn

> Reasoning Fail.


She looks scary as hell.

----------


## kahless

> This country is full of absolute morons *who do not give a $#@! about the Constitution and everything our Revolution was fought for.* An intellectual revolution simply won't work. At least not yet.


I do not believe that.  They think they are voting for candidates that are defending the Constitution. People are too busy living their lives to research and go by whatever they hear in the media.  On top of that the other candidates looked at the support Ron Paul had and began echoing his talking points.  Parts of Santorum's speech tonight is a good example of that.  People hear this and think these guys are the real deal.

In 4 years they will again, as they do every 4 years be shocked that their candidate turned out not to be true to their campaign speeches and then repeat the same pattern again.

----------


## cmo4ever

Peaceful revolution might be out of the question. Then this will turn violent in the next 4 years I think.

----------


## cstarace

> Reasoning Fail.


Jesus Christ. A lot of the older demographic just isn't tech-savvy enough to realize that Fox News is bull$#@! propaganda. It's truly a shame, because they're gonna lose their Medicare/Social Security because of it.

----------


## skgai

> Peaceful revolution might be out of the question. Then this will turn violent in the next 4 years I think.


Welcome to the FBI's most interested list

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Peaceful revolution might be out of the question. Then this will turn violent in the next 4 years I think.


That's what they want.. then they can initiate marshal law and take away ALL of what's left of our rights.

----------


## Godmode7

> Welcome to the FBI's most interested list


Like registering on this site didn't put you on it to begin with lol

----------


## Shane Harris

> Welcome to the FBI's most interested list


the future frightens me.

----------


## digitaldean

Worst cast is coming true.

Alaska - most likely second to Mitt

Idaho - most likely second to Mitt

North Dakota - most likely second to Frothy

Vermont - lost

Virginia - lost

I was hoping for at least 2-3 first place wins but I guess it wasn't in the cards. Now lets hope Frothy crushes Mitt after Super Tuesday with Paul/Newt also winning. So all 4 go in to the convention with the same amount more or less.

----------


## PaulSoHard

They're saying about 900 caucused in Grand Forks and that hasn't come in yet.

I thought they had a thousand caucusing in Fargo but on Google it doesn't even look close to that.

I'm not calling it quits yet

----------


## dawnbt

Did anyone else lose the ND results page?

----------


## cstarace

> I do not believe that.  They think they are voting for candidates that are defending the Constitution. People are too busy living their lives to research and go by whatever they hear in the media.  On top of that the other candidates looked at the support Ron Paul had and began echoing his talking points.  Parts of Santorum's speech tonight is a good example of that.  People hear this and think these guys are the real deal.
> 
> In 4 years they will again, as they do every 4 years be shocked that their candidate turned out not to be true to their campaign speeches and then repeat the same pattern again.


You can't care about the Constitution if you don't know what's in it. If somebody thinks Rick Santorum is preserving the principles of the Constitution, then they do not understand the Constitution...thus, they're absolute morons.

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

> Welcome to the FBI's most interested list


Pretty sure just being on this forum gets you somewhere on that list. Combine that with a few gun forums and I'll see you all in Gitmo.

----------


## pauliticalfan

I'm sorry, but I don't trust those vote counters I saw on CNN. What we saw there doesn't add up with these results. Out.

----------


## skgai

Fargo hasn't reported, those our suburbs of Fargo that are in.

----------


## kahless

> lol where'd Santorum rise from???


- 10 years of promotion by Sean Hannity's radio show.
- Santorum a 5 year paid consultant by Foxnews.
- Fabricated MSM December media surge.  The left wants Santorum since they know he can't beat Obama.

----------


## flynn

> I do not believe that.  They think they are voting for candidates that are defending the Constitution. People are too busy living their lives to research and go by whatever they hear in the media.  On top of that the other candidates looked at the support Ron Paul had and began echoing his talking points.  Parts of Santorum's speech tonight is a good example of that.  People hear this and think these guys are the real deal.
> 
> In 4 years they will again, as they do every 4 years be shocked that their candidate turned out not to be true to their campaign speeches and then repeat the same pattern again.


There will not be enough time to avert the monetary crisis that is to come. In another 4 years, the interest on the debt alone would eat up a huge chunk of revenue and the continuous quantitative easing will only worsen the problem. Ron Paul really is the last one who can realistically fix it before United States of America turning into monetary ruins.

----------


## Maltheus

> Still, it would have been nice for him to have won..... somewhere.


No doubt, But what I was hoping for most, was for Gingrich and Santorum to be given just enough encouragement to stay in. And they got that. If Romney had cleaned up today, it would have been over for us.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Jesus Christ. A lot of the older demographic just isn't tech-savvy enough to realize that Fox News is bull$#@! propaganda. It's truly a shame, because they're gonna lose their Medicare/Social Security because of it.


I dont think most politicians care either... Cause they are rich and their relatives are rich. And the fact that most of elderly are going to croak in a few years. The question is... who will people blame for the collapse of Socialsecurity/Medicare?

----------


## Razmear

> Fargo hasn't reported, those our suburbs of Fargo that are in.


Think Fargo is District 44, it's still blank on google maps, got all the suburbs for Ron. 

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...FUyR7Qod_gL3eA

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Can  we make up 700 votes with 33% left?

----------


## Matthew5

> Jesus Christ. A lot of the older demographic just isn't tech-savvy enough to realize that Fox News is bull$#@! propaganda. It's truly a shame, because they're gonna lose their Medicare/Social Security because of it.


You'd think she'd remember the terrible stuff he did!

----------


## Shane Harris

we will not get the government (lack thereof) without a TOTAL COLLAPSE and a civil war or anarchy of sorts. We are too far gone to reasonably come back from the dead. I'm starting to believe the way forward will be inevitably very violent and frightening.

----------


## falconplayer11

> Still, it would have been nice for him to have won..... somewhere.


Ron Paul won in my mind.

----------


## kahless

> You can't care about the Constitution if you don't know what's in it. If somebody thinks Rick Santorum is preserving the principles of the Constitution, then they do not understand the Constitution...thus, they're absolute morons.


They do not research so they do not know what Santorum's record is.  They just hear Santorum using Ron Paul's talking points on the Constitution and promotion by the talking heads.  That is enough for them.

----------


## WD-NY

Santorum is going to win Alaska. 

Ron is not going to win the nomination. Romney is our only ticket out of 'outsider-looking-in-ville'. The man is a "manager" - his lack of a core is a positive as far as Ron sees it (sorry, but theocons like Santorum HATE ron and are pissed that he might even be allowed to attend the convention, let alone play a big part in it). I don't know about you, but I actually want some of Ron's policies implemented. I'm tired of all the libertarians (re: lew rockwell types) who just want to sit on the sidelines and yell about all the things the govn't is doing wrong and how if they only listened to us, everything would be ok.

----------


## skgai

According to map Fargo is in. Less than 250 total votes.  Really?  WTF?

----------


## cstarace

> I dont think most politicians care either... Cause they are rich and their relatives are rich. And the fact that most of elderly are going to croak in a few years. The question is... who will people blame for the collapse of Socialsecurity/Medicare?


Republicans will blame Democrats for the reckless domestic spending, and Democrats will blame Republicans for reckless overseas spending and tax cuts. They'll both conveniently forget that there was once a man who argued for less spending across the board...

----------


## skgai

...Total for all candidates

----------


## Godmode7

> According to map Fargo is in. Less than 250 total votes.  Really?  WTF?


So 2k show to rally and only 250 vote?-_-

----------


## cmo4ever

> They do not research so they do not know what Santorum's record is.  They just hear Santorum using Ron Paul's talking points on the Constitution and promotion by the talking heads.  That is enough for them.


If they don't know his record, and can't be bothered to research these people are the first who are going to die when the collapse happens, and I won't give a damn.

----------


## Barrex

> Can  we make up 700 votes with 33% left?


No.

----------


## Agorism

> PublicPolicyPolling ‏ @ppppolls  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Exits show 5% of Ohio electorate Dems, and they supported Santorum by 22. If he wins by 1 point...


Operation Hilarity in Ohio?

----------


## skgai

Wasn't Paul's speech tonight at a caucus.  Wasn't there like 1,000 people there?  Are these numbers anywhere close to accurate?

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> So 2k show to rally and only 250 vote?-_-


We have the most enthusiastic supporters, but damn........WTF

----------


## kylejack

Fargo went 92 votes for Ron Paul, 67 for Santorum.

----------


## Agorism

link to that google site again?

----------


## digitaldean

> Operation Hilarity in Ohio?


Wished they helped us in VA since it was an open state.

----------


## WIwarrior

> Fargo went 92 votes for Ron Paul, 67 for Santorum.


No way that can be true

----------


## skgai

Idaho results: none in yet

http://idgop.org/caucus-results/

----------


## Agorism

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/oh

link to ohio rsults

----------


## cstarace

Fargo
Population: over 100,000
Primary voters: 250

I'm glad to see nobody in this country takes their voting rights for granted.

----------


## kill the banks

I want to believe the vote is fair but knowing the corrupt everything else ~ i need a scotch

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Santorum is going to win Alaska.



Don't even think about this outcome........ not alaska @_@.

Remind our future candidates for liberty to punch down to get rid of an opponent before they become a threat. Santorum just screws everything up.

----------


## Razmear

> link to that google site again?


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...FUyR7Qod_gL3eA

----------


## flynn

> If they don't know his record, and can't be bothered to research these people are the first who are going to die when the collapse happens, and I won't give a damn.


I think that senior voting block of people had enough fun already sending other people's children oversea to wars, while supporting the largest ponzi scheme in history so that "THEY" will be free and not you.

----------


## Savvy Jack

JUST GOT HOME. IS PAUL GOING TO WIN ANY STATE?

----------


## Razmear

Grand Forks looks like the last major population area not reporting. (ND)

----------


## cstarace

> JUST GOT HOME. IS PAUL GOING TO WIN ANY STATE?


No.

----------


## TASU10

Alaska, but it's possible he might not win any.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Wasn't Paul's speech tonight at a caucus.  Wasn't there like 1,000 people there?  Are these numbers anywhere close to accurate?


 I really hope there's a WHOLE lot more votes left to come in in ND.

----------


## skgai

Is the reason CNN hasn't called North Dakota beacuse they don't believe the results either?

----------


## Esoteric

> JUST GOT HOME. IS PAUL GOING TO WIN ANY STATE?


Not now, sir.  Negative reputation for you.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

so a rally of 2000 only produced 100 votes out of 250 in Fargo? 

rallies... >.>

----------


## Esoteric

Ron needs literally 60% of the remaining vote

----------


## mk8

Rick Santorum won

----------


## Esoteric

> so a rally of 2000 only produced 100 votes out of 250 in Fargo? 
> 
> rallies... >.>


Maybe they haven't been called in yet?

----------


## cstarace

CNN projects Santorum as the winner. Awesome.

----------


## Esoteric

Santorum projected winner.

----------


## rpwi

If Santorum is doing stronger than expected in ND...then this could be a sign that he will be stronger than expected in Idaho.  So with Santorum getting the country bumpkin vote in Idaho and Mitt the Mormon vote..this could mean Ron could win with a lower threshold.  Certainly, Mitt has seemed to be slipping a bit today in accordance with the recent national polls...hopefully it is enough to make Idaho interesting.

----------


## Silverbug1980

I hate Santorum. Makes me want to punch my tv.

----------


## kylejack

> No way that can be true


It's true. If you noticed on CNN, they were talking about a particular precinct. Many different precincts met at the Fargo location.

----------


## TASU10

When does Alaska stop voting?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

2 more states guys. Ain't over yet. The best things come last ^^. Idaho potatoes and Alaskan salmons

----------


## Aratus

guam?

----------


## svobody

If we couldn't win ND, we ain't winning mormon Idaho

----------


## cstarace

I hate this country. Ripping off the American flag sticker on my car tomorrow morning. I love our Constitution, but in reality, it died a long time ago (along with the ideas of our founding fathers). I see nothing special about us any longer.

----------


## Savvy Jack

> Not now, sir.  Negative reputation for you.


 huh?

Anyhow, looking at results...darn.

----------


## WD-NY

> 2 more states guys. Ain't over yet. The best things come last ^^. Idaho potatoes and Alaskan salmons


Get real man. Idaho is a Romney stronghold.

----------


## TASU10

Romney at 58% in Idaho...

----------


## Agorism

http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/?eventId=91370

Intrade Ohio still has romney favored but I'm literally watching the odds drop by 1-2% a minute or so.

----------


## flynn

ND was the best chance Ron ever had, I am afraid.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

We can always talk crap about Newt's multiple 4th places outside of Georgia on super tuesday. While we have mostly 2nd place =D...

----------


## ZzzImAsleep

I hate to say it but the media did its job.

----------


## akalucas

well, at least romney is not running away with it.  WIth santorum this strong he wont be able to get the amount of delegate needed and increase the chance of brokered convention.  I think gingrich is done..he will be gone within 2 weeks or less

----------


## Silverbug1980

> I hate this country. Ripping off the American flag sticker on my car tomorrow morning. I love our Constitution, but in reality, it died a long time ago (along with the ideas of our founding fathers). I see nothing special about us any longer.


I hate this country too. It is a sham now. I am voting, and hoping that one day when I return it will turn around.

But if that doesn't happen by the time I get my Swiss Citizenship, I am turning in my passport and American Citizenship.

----------


## Soze

> I hate this country. Ripping off the American flag sticker on my car tomorrow morning. I love our Constitution, but in reality, it died a long time ago (along with the ideas of our founding fathers). I see nothing special about us any longer.


Move then

----------


## rightcoast

> Get real man. Idaho is a Romney stronghold.


Right. if it were any other republican, Paul would have won. Probably Utah and NV too, and a couple more. Not with a Mormon in the race though.

----------


## DanConway

"But it is most likely you shall fly from the Land of the Star with no star to guide you, for that land is defiled..."

----------


## pacelli

Has Ron made a speech yet?  Is he still "very pleased" that the campaign is going "very well"?

Storm in our area and the damned satellite went out.

----------


## cstarace

> Move then


Working on it.

----------


## Godmode7

> Move then


I think I will move...to the woods. Gonna save up and build a yurt.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Google, CNN, and the NDGOP all stopped updating now that santorum won


wtf

----------


## Crotale

Night all. Tad dissapointing, I just hope for a miracle in Alaska or Idaho now.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Move then


^That is disgusting.

----------


## flynn

So by sinking Ron Paul, MSM actually created a monster known as Santorum.

----------


## justatrey

Idaho coming in now. Romney way ahead - real shocker.

----------


## TASU10

All our eggs are in Alaska's basket now.

----------


## digitaldean

> JUST GOT HOME. IS PAUL GOING TO WIN ANY STATE?


Nope.

----------


## kahless

> Santorum is going to win Alaska. 
> 
> Ron is not going to win the nomination. Romney is our only ticket out of 'outsider-looking-in-ville'. The man is a "manager" - his lack of a core is a positive as far as Ron sees it (sorry, but theocons like Santorum HATE ron and are pissed that he might even be allowed to attend the convention, let alone play a big part in it). I don't know about you, but I actually want some of Ron's policies implemented. I'm tired of all the libertarians (re: lew rockwell types) who just want to sit on the sidelines and yell about all the things the govn't is doing wrong and how if they only listened to us, everything would be ok.


I can't get past Romney due to the individual mandate while Santorum's temperament as far as foreign policy scares me.   I am hoping Ron or someone like Ron will run on the America's Elect party.  If not you might be right.

----------


## Razmear

> I think I will move...to the woods. Gonna save up and build a yurt.


I still got some billboard material left if you want to use it for your yurt.

----------


## kylejack

Wyoming is today...and we're not on the ballot?? What's the deal.

----------


## Godmode7

> I still got some billboard material left if you want to use it for your yurt.


Ah, a rEVOLution yurt

----------


## RonRules

> If Santorum wins ND how can anyone doubt election fraud? Seriously.


They simply decided to flip in favor of Santorum (or if the algorithm is already pre-programmed, "anyone but Paul".) We'll see when the 10 SupTue states are analyzed. 

Help us gather the data and send it to Liberty1796. That would be useful.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Funny how ND stops reporting once the networks call it. Hasn't moved since.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Reasoning Fail.


I know what I'm about to say is collectivist.  So be it.  The biggest thing I've learned this election is that sweet old grandmas control the destiny of the country.  They are completely misguided and brainwashed.  They have no concern for what manner of cardboard box their grandchildren and great grandchildren sleep in after tSHtF.

As much as neocon chickenhawks at the AEI seem like the enemy, it's really the "Where's the beef" lady we need to be fighting against.  May she get run over by a reindeer.

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> So by sinking Ron Paul, MSM actually created a monster known as Santorum.


Which gives the Obamanation another term, or the dictatorship.

----------


## jllundqu

There is no place left on Earth to move...  America is lost.  Our only hope for humanity is REAL revolution for liberty here or somewhere where the banks, corporations, and elites don't have a solid grip.  2nd Amendment included

----------


## UMULAS

> I hate this country too. It is a sham now. I am voting, and hoping that one day when I return it will turn around.
> 
> But if that doesn't happen by the time I get my Swiss Citizenship, I am turning in my passport and American Citizenship.


Wow... Just wow.... You know If I wanted to I could just head over to my multi millionaire grandpa and work for him doing absolutely nothing back in Argentina. Why I'm still here? Because I love this country, and mind you that it takes time for a full political change to come in this country, knowing the poor fact that many Americans have their brains rotted by electronics and you expect that Ron Paul to win first? This is revolution of momentum, we expect more libertarians than just Ron Paul to be President.

----------


## seyferjm

> I know what I'm about to say is collectivist.  So be it.  The biggest thing I've learned this election is that sweet old grandmas control the destiny of the country.  They are completely misguided and brainwashed.  They have no concern for what manner of cardboard box their grandchildren and great grandchildren sleep in after tSHtF.
> 
> As much as neocon chickenhawks at the AEI seem like the enemy, it's really the "Where's the beef" lady we need to be fighting against.  May she get run over by a reindeer.


FWIW my great-aunt voted for Ron Paul today.

----------


## sirgonzo420

> I hate this country too. It is a sham now. I am voting, and hoping that one day when I return it will turn around.
> 
> But if that doesn't happen by the time I get my Swiss Citizenship, I am turning in my passport and American Citizenship.


How easy is it to get Swiss citizenship, anyway?
_
Je parle français un peu, si ça aide._ 

lol

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

Wow @ Idaho. So much for that being the last frontier, fellas. Romney's got 76% of the vote right now.

----------


## kombayn

> I can't get past Romney due to the individual mandate while Santorum's temperament as far as foreign policy scares me.   I am hoping Ron or someone like Ron will run on the America's Elect party.


Ron Paul has tons of 20+% 25+% as he is getting tons of support with 2nd and 3rd place finishes, if Santorum is the nominee who is someone Ron Paul doesn't like period. Ron Paul should seriously consider running for the Libertarian Party, I know the Constitution Party would put him on the ticket too. Not so sure Peter Ackerman and his Americans Elect group would want Ron Paul on their ticket. The fact is, Ron has been getting 20% or more voters especially the independents which he also draws from Obama. I think Ron Paul's campaign should look at tonight and really look at the fact that he could make a very successful 3rd Party run.

----------


## cstarace

> Wow... Just wow.... You know If I wanted to I could just head over to my multi millionaire grandpa and work for him doing absolutely nothing back in Argentina. Why I'm still here? Because I love this country, and mind you that it takes time for a full political change to come in this country, knowing the poor fact that many Americans have their brains rotted by electronics and you expect that Ron Paul to win first? This is revolution of momentum, we expect more libertarians than just Ron Paul to be President.


Why? What's to love in this country? We have a Constitution that's incredible. But it's ignored. This country has become a disgrace.

----------


## mac_hine

Please watch this.


We have some tough times ahead of us. Nothing is going to change. Things will only get worse. Dr. Paul gave it his best shot. It's over. I apologize for my negativity, I've tried to remain positive. I'm so disappointed, words are failing me.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Big time mormon areas coming in now

----------


## Esoteric

> Why? What's to love in this country? We have a Constitution that's incredible. But it's ignored. This country has become a disgrace.


Constitutions will always be ignored.  Anarcho-capitalism, my friend.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Paul is not seriously in this to win this- he would have flip flopped on his foreign policy, pandered for votes, and actually talked about the POTUS in his post-primary speeches.

To get all furious that Paul doesn't finish 1st is setting yourself up for insanity. 

I'm perfectly happy taking away the fact that Paul's movement has grown waaay greater than Romney's in every damn state. 

It's grown by such leaps and bounds in 4 years and it will continue to grow 4 years from now, and 4 years after that, and we'll win eventually... this is just an incredible step in the right direction for the CAUSE OF LIBERTY, not just for the POTUS. 

This entire movement should remember to support the other people running for office with similar beliefs (and for GOD SAKE run yourselves, FOR ANYTHING!) Together we'll infiltrate the party and take it over from within, that's how we spread the cause and that's how we win. That's what this is all about, and Ron Paul is proving that the voters, AFTER DECADES OF NEGLECT, are finally coming his (and our) way. As time goes on they will continue to come our way and eventually we will win.

I'm sorry its not going to be in 2012. 
But Ron's still got a very solid shot if the convention stays open, so i'll gladly take the 2nd and 3rd places as they will insure that he's a force to be reckoned with in Tampa. 

There's no reason to be shamed for this thinking (or infracted), and it's better than setting yourself up for such a great disappointment.

Always look at the bigger picture...

----------


## flynn

> How easy is it to get Swiss citizenship, anyway?
> _
> Je parle français un peu, si ça aide._ 
> 
> lol


Je crois que des Suisse parlent Allemand.

----------


## kylejack

A 9000 person caucus?? Idaho, you crazy!

----------


## skgai

He needs to run 3rd party, but he has to do it right.  Slam the GOP on un-democratic elections.  Make a compelling case why you just used the GOP for over a year to then screw them otherwise he will alienate all Republicans not just most of them.  But I really think he can win against Romney/Obama.  He just has to be angry, but controlled.  And find a way to get some $#@!ing old people to vote for you!!!!

----------


## nyrgoal99

9,000 people at the Boise Caucus

Probably 300 votes will be totaled

----------


## Noob

BAD NEWS! the first results from Idaho are comming in. Romney as won Bannock county by a land slide, including Pocatello.

----------


## foxtrotterz

> I know what I'm about to say is collectivist.  So be it.  The biggest thing I've learned this election is that sweet old grandmas control the destiny of the country.  They are completely misguided and brainwashed.  They have no concern for what manner of cardboard box their grandchildren and great grandchildren sleep in after tSHtF.
> 
> As much as neocon chickenhawks at the AEI seem like the enemy, it's really the "Where's the beef" lady we need to be fighting against.  May she get run over by a reindeer.


My grandma voted for Paul today.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> 9,000 people at the Boise Caucus
> 
> Probably 300 votes will be totaled


Yup, gone the same way the Fargo votes went

----------


## skgai

Ha Ha!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Yup, gone the same way the Fargo votes went


In the trash can. Or to some gated community.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Link to the Boise caucus?

----------


## jllundqu

> Wow @ Idaho. So much for that being the last frontier, fellas. Romney's got 76% of the vote right now.


Mormon country... I don't know why anyone ever said we would do well there... anyone who knows people there know its 90% mormons

----------


## hb6102

Idaho still droping their coins in a bucket.

----------


## Noob

The way they are counting the votes in Idaho Falls is they are putting tokens in cans and than weighing them.

----------


## TASU10

We still have a shot at Alaska right?

----------


## Britannia

Rick Santorum is such an odious nauseating man; how on earth is he getting so many votes tonight? The god-botherers must really be frightened of Mormon Mitt.

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

http://www.lewrockwell.com/rothbard/rothbard178.html

Relax folks.

----------


## flynn

"First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, then they spread false information about you, and then we all lose."

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Santorum is probably going to win Ohio

----------


## skgai

OK on CNN Santorum's votes went up by like 400 in North Dakota, but the precincts reporting stayed the same.  This is just complete and utter bull$#@!.  C'mon where is the transparency!!!!

----------


## Silverbug1980

> Wow... Just wow.... You know If I wanted to I could just head over to my multi millionaire grandpa and work for him doing absolutely nothing back in Argentina. Why I'm still here? Because I love this country, and mind you that it takes time for a full political change to come in this country, *knowing the poor fact that many Americans have their brains rotted by electronics* and you expect that Ron Paul to win first? This is revolution of momentum, we expect more libertarians than just Ron Paul to be President.


Highlighted for truth. You won't flip the idiocy of this country in a short time, this much is true. Anything we do will either be stomped to death by the moronic hordes gleefully throwing away their freedoms, or just be outright stolen by TPTB. Eventually things may change, but not without violence I am afraid. That being said, which would be the wiser plan? It all is relative. Some will want to stick it out and fight, and maybe see change before they die. Others, will forget their past, and move on and enjoy their lives elsewhere. 

May come a time when Argentina won't look so bad my friend. Afterall from what you state therein, at least you will be fat and happy. Happiness may be a harder commodity in a police state.

----------


## kombayn

> A 9000 person caucus?? Idaho, you crazy!


It's Boise, Idaho too home to Boise State University, hopefully a lot of young people get Ron the votes to gain more delegates. If Santorum wins Ohio then Gingrich should drop out and then Romney will start feeling the heat because there won't be a lot of big state caucuses left. If Santorum is the nominee, oh freakin' crap I would want to puke. Then I really will be banging the drum for Ron Paul to run as an Independent 3rd Party candidate whether it's Libertarian (preferably), Constitution, Reform or Americans Elect. Someone or all of them, he's polling 2nd and 3rd with high percentage among disenfranchised republicans, independents and center-left democrats. His campaign team needs to get together and really look at this.

----------


## bbwarfield

> The way they are counting the votes in Idaho Falls is they are putting tokens in cans and than weighing them.


wtf? really? Thats scientific? Romney has more letters on it and I bet there gonna use heavy ink on it..... so thatll count for an extra vote or two


then they will do the recount and "oops" drop Rons bucket and santorums.... SURGE in late recounting!

----------


## Noob

254 votes is all Ron Paul got in Pocatello.

----------


## rpwi

Idaho results coming in are from SW Idaho...which is Mormon territory.  The NW is Paul's stronghold and it hasn't really reported yet.

North Dakota was always problematic as it was a semi-closed contest (you either had to vote republican or pledge to vote republican in the future I believe).  Paul does best when the independents get to participate...  

Alaska is semi-open, so hopefully we'll do better.

----------


## Silverbug1980

> How easy is it to get Swiss citizenship, anyway?
> _
> Je parle français un peu, si ça aide._ 
> 
> lol


Hard for most. But easy enough for me, as my fiance, and wife (in two months) is a Swiss National. Just a natural progression for me.

----------


## cstarace

> "First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, then they spread false information about you, and then we all lose."


Hahah right on. Truly sad how politicians and big corporations have come together to control the media and spread propaganda. It's looking more and more reminiscent of the USSR everyday.

----------


## kahless

> Ron Paul has tons of 20+% 25+% as he is getting tons of support with 2nd and 3rd place finishes, if Santorum is the nominee who is someone Ron Paul doesn't like period. Ron Paul should seriously consider running for the Libertarian Party, I know the Constitution Party would put him on the ticket too. Not so sure Peter Ackerman and his Americans Elect group would want Ron Paul on their ticket. The fact is, Ron has been getting 20% or more voters especially the independents which he also draws from Obama. I think Ron Paul's campaign should look at tonight and really look at the fact that he could make a very successful 3rd Party run.


Although I have been going that way in past elections I think the media has been conditioned to just blackout anything to do with those parties.  America's Elect being something new and different I think probably has more of a chance in that respect.

This talk about Romney, Santorum and Paul now probably will mean nothing when the media falls all over themselves promoting Jeb Bush as the savior at the convention.  

No matter how you look at it the biggest obstacle it seems is the corrupt media running the show.

----------


## undergroundrr

> My grandma voted for Paul today.


That's two so far.  How many voted for Gingrich because they believe in family values?  Or Santorum because they want somebody who will defend our constitutional liberties?  Or Romney because they want somebody with unshakable convictions who will fight against crony capitalism?

----------


## cstarace

> That's two so far.  How many voted for Gingrich because they believe in family values?  Or Santorum because they want somebody who will defend our constitutional liberties?  Or Romney because they want somebody with unshakable convictions who will fight against crony capitalism?


Lmfao, this made me laugh. I needed that  I'll be getting my grandma to vote for Ron in New York in April, but it's all over as of tonight, anyway. I need a $#@!ing cigarette.

----------


## Cornrow Wallace

Ron Paul, 2012 Libertarian Party Candidate.

I wish.

----------


## coolguy67

> That's two so far.  How many voted for Gingrich because they believe in family values?  Or Santorum because they want somebody who will defend our constitutional liberties?  Or Romney because they want somebody with unshakable convictions who will fight against crony capitalism?


That scene in that movie scared the $#@! out of me.  I can't stand old ladies.

----------


## J_White

So if Romney cannot win Ohio, he cant be the nominee, right, because history tells us that no one has won the nomination without winning Ohio.
or was that the Presidency they cant win, without Ohio ?

----------


## Maltheus

What is up with Fox News? All they've talked is Ohio all night. I don't think I've even heard them mention another state in the last two hours. Wish I had a CNN stream instead. Or not.

----------


## PaulSoHard

I'd like to hear Paul speak now...

----------


## jax

> Why? What's to love in this country? We have a Constitution that's incredible. But it's ignored. This country has become a disgrace.


The ideals that we were built on are worth fighting for. American ingunuity is worth fighting for. Imagine if the founders had the attitude of people in this thread. America would be a third world country. Insteas of bailing on the country and our founders, we need to take the fight to those who wish to steal OUR country from us. This war has just begun

----------


## J_White

oh, btw, even if Romney does not win the popular vote in Ohio, he would still get the most number of delegates.
so the MSM does pay attention to delegate counts, when they are for Romney !

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Constitutions will always be ignored.


Yep.  History shows this again and again.

----------


## sirgonzo420

> Hard for most. But easy enough for me, as my fiance, and wife (in two months) is a Swiss National. Just a natural progression for me.


Yeah, I figured you had an inside track. Haha.

----------


## kombayn

> Although I have been going that way in past elections I think the media has been conditioned to just blackout anything to do with those parties.  America's Elect being something new and different I think probably has more of a chance in that respect.
> 
> This talk about Romney, Santorum and Paul now probably will mean nothing when they media falls all over themselves promoting Jeb Bush as the savior at the convention.  
> 
> *No matter how you look at it the biggest obstacle it seems is the corrupt media running the show.*


I feel you on that one. I'm starting to get more frustrated, we'll end up with some ugly ticket. I don't think Ron was going to run 3rd party against Mitt Romney because he treated him like a good man and they "chatted" while keeping civil. I know damn well that Ron Paul dislikes Rick Santorum which is why he has no problem jabbing at him. Ron Paul's Campaign needs to start talking with Libertarian Party & Constitution Party leaders. He would be on all 50 ballots and they should express the fact that he pulls in from all voters. Crush Santorum for all I care, the man is a social-engineering delusional creep. He's all over the place.

----------


## Silverbug1980

> Je crois que des Suisse parlent Allemand.


They speak German, Italian, Romansch, and French. Depends on where though.

Lets not give up on tonight though, still Alaska. And this whole thing was a great change from 2008. We are changing this country, bit by bit, building an intelligent base of thinking adults.

But I am just not really expecting it within the next decade or so. And those are years I want to enjoy without frustration. So I am going to do my part while I am here, vote for Ron Paul, give money to Freedom orientated politicians - hoping that things change, for yall, and for my family I still have here. But largely the conditions in America won't be on my mind. Some things are best to forget.

----------


## skgai

Brokered convention:

This is now unbelievably a real possibility.  Not only that it looks like a 1st ballot wouldn't get a majority. All these states we lost if we have Paul delegates they can vote for him (in most cases) after the 1st ballot.  The GOP would never let it happen, but $#@! them!  Let's do it.

----------


## Ilhaguru

Romney catching up fast in Ohio.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> That scene in that movie scared the $#@! out of me.  I can't stand old ladies.


Wow. Grandma, mom 20-30 years down the road, your wife?

----------


## cstarace

> The ideals that we were built on are worth fighting for. American ingunuity is worth fighting for. Imagine if the founders had the attitude of people in this thread. America would be a third world country. Insteas of bailing on the country and our founders, we need to take the fight to those who wish to steal OUR country from us. This war has just begun


The founding fathers also didn't have multi-billion dollar corporations controlling the media and spreading propaganda. They fought a violent revolution. If that ever comes to fruition, sign me up. Oops, maybe I shouldn't say that...

----------


## blocks

Romney closing in in OH.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

OH getting tight

----------


## Carehn

Just got back from bannock county Idaho caucus. Im heart broken Mittens with 71% of the vote. I really felt we had a chance. The hole mormon church showed up!!! No joke. I mean like every single one.

----------


## Silverbug1980

> Yeah, I figured you had an inside track. Haha.


Definitely a nice bonus right now...My instinct is telling me I need to get out of the States as soon as I can. My instinct is rarely wrong.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Just got back from bannock county Idaho caucus. Im heart broken Mittens with 71% of the vote. I really felt we had a chance. The hole mormon church showed up!!! No joke. I mean like every single one.


Definition of a clique.

Seriously.

Is it racist to vote for a person because he's the same religion as you? In other word, you choose him over the others because they're a different faith

----------


## blocks

> Just got back from bannock county Idaho caucus. Im heart broken Mittens with 71% of the vote. I really felt we had a chance. The hole mormon church showed up!!! No joke. I mean like every single one.


Thank you!

----------


## rodo1776

what a bummer in all but we picked up some delegates. Maybe Alaska comes through. 

  Will predict here that Romney wins Ohio in a nail biter (less than 1K votes) even though Santo has the 6,000 lead with 80% reporting

----------


## Noob

ya the Student Union building was full of Romney supporters.

----------


## seyferjm

WTF is up with Mormons? I mean, holy crap talk about blind loyalty.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Any guesses on how Alaska will go?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

How come not all Catholics vote for Santorum, or all Baptists vote for Paul...but all Mormons vote for Romney? I don't get it.

----------


## kylejack

wtf? Vermont results are jacked up.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> How easy is it to get Swiss citizenship, anyway?
> _
> Je parle français un peu, si ça aide._ 
> 
> lol


hard, really hard.  last I checked, you had to wait 10 years during which time you had to spend 60-80% of the time in the country, couldn't work in the country, had to learn one of the languages and had to pass a Swiss civics exam.

Thing the easiest way is to marry a swiss girl.

----------


## TASU10

> Any guesses on how Alaska will go?


I'm curious about this as well...

----------


## Kregisen

> Definition of a clique.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Is it racist to vote for a person because he's the same religion as you? In other word, you choose him over the others because they're a different faith


Religions are races now???

----------


## Silverbug1980

You have to understand Mormons, my grandmother's family are Mormons. They stick together, no matter what.

They are like a cult...

----------


## Carehn

> ya the Student Union building was full of Romney supporters.


You must have been to that same place as me. Bannock county???

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> How come not all Catholics vote for Santorum, or all Baptists vote for Paul...but all Mormons vote for Romney? I don't get it.


Maybe it is their way to get back at the catholics and christians that have a monopoly in the country. A way to spread mormonism and make it more well-known? =s

----------


## kombayn

> How come not all Catholics vote for Santorum, or all Baptists vote for Paul...but all Mormons vote for Romney? I don't get it.


Something about this "prophet" named Joseph Smith. I mean they all tend to root for BYU and have their own channel on cable & dish televisions byuTV. You pay into the church etc. I mean if Jon Huntsman was running still then that would help.

----------


## DerickVonD

> You have to understand Mormons, my grandmother's family are Mormons. They stick together, no matter what.
> 
> They are like a cult...


A Mormon better not knock on my door, I tell you that much.

----------


## Noob

> You must have been to that same place as me. Bannock county???


Pocatello..

----------


## Bruno

Wow, OH within a few thousand votes, tied at 37%!

----------


## bbwarfield

> How come not all Catholics vote for Santorum, or all Baptists vote for Paul...but all Mormons vote for Romney? I don't get it.


Mormons were persecuted by the Government for so long and the other religions encouraged it. If you were a persecuted wouldnt you have some blind loyalty wether the candidate was good or bad? If your family was chased all over the US and into Mexico because of your religion... and some guy had a chance to be president who shared that same history and religion... wouldnt you have a higher likelyhood of voting for him? Kennedy and Catholics (irish catholics had a similar problem.... but no where near to the extreme the mormons did)

----------


## Carehn

> How come not all Catholics vote for Santorum, or all Baptists vote for Paul...but all Mormons vote for Romney? I don't get it.


You have to live among them, nice people but many of them will only buy from other mormons and so on. Very funny people as well. Not all of them of course but the stereotypes you hear of do qualify for a large percent of them. Its a church thing i guess.

----------


## bbwarfield

> Religions are races now???


bigotry.... the thinking mans racism (cause you can attack religion and sex)

----------


## Carehn

> Pocatello..


Yep. Who are u. PM me i bet we know each other.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Mormons were persecuted by the Government for so long and the other religions encouraged it. If you were a persecuted wouldnt you have some blind loyalty wether the candidate was good or bad? If your family was chased all over the US and into Mexico because of your religion... and some guy had a chance to be president who shared that same history and religion... wouldnt you have a higher likelyhood of voting for him? Kennedy and Catholics (irish catholics had a similar problem.... but no where near to the extreme the mormons did)


pretty much sums it up. get even against the catholics and christians.

----------


## back2basics

i am so bummed right now

----------


## slamhead

> Could Fargo end up being like the Adelson Caucus in NV?


We won the Adelson Caucus as the vote was counted in front of the room. We lost the rest of the county as the votes were counted behind closed doors.

----------


## flynn

I don't think we lose because there are fewer votes or that people are too lazy to support us, I am sure though, we lose because we give up and they make us fight against ourselves. To that I'd say NEVER!

----------


## J_White

not racist, but maybe religist !?




> Definition of a clique.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Is it racist to vote for a person because he's the same religion as you? In other word, you choose him over the others because they're a different faith

----------


## cornell

> We won the Adelson Caucus as the vote was counted in front of the room. We lost the rest of the county as the votes were counted behind closed doors.


We won that because the RP campaign sent a robocall out to all ID'd supporters telling them about the late contest.

----------


## wgadget

2800 votes ahead for Santy in OH now.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

1000 people show up for rally XD.. only like 100 Ron Paul votes uot of 250 votes. lol

----------


## slamhead

> How come not all Catholics vote for Santorum, or all Baptists vote for Paul...but all Mormons vote for Romney? I don't get it.


 Because they want to say they have their first Mormon president. Just like last election they wanted to say they got their first minority president.

----------


## Carehn

> Religions are races now???


No. The human mind tends to categorize things. Saying Mormons do this, or Mormons do that is kinda stupid because you talk about people you have never met. But its a flaw in are way of thinking or talking I guess. Very collective but you would be turning a blind eye if you try and ignore the massive mormon voting block backing mittens. Most of them could care less about politics. I was just at the caucus. They filled in.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Wish Huntsman didnt drop out.. He wouldve taken some of Romney's votes.

----------


## Agorism

Intrade is 92% romney to win Ohio now

----------


## neverseen

I think it'd be more fitting to take a picture of a 4,000 person rally with pauls arms up shot from his rear looking at the crowd.  At the top put the meme "4,000 showed up to the rally" and on the bottom "150 voted"

----------


## RonRules

> WTF is up with Mormons? I mean, holy crap talk about blind loyalty.


It's a cult. That's why.

----------


## Carehn

> It's a cult. That's why.


The only difference between a cult and a religion is like 500 years.

----------


## Harry96

> No. The human mind tends to categorize things. Saying Mormons do this, or Mormons do that is kinda stupid because you talk about people you have never met. But its a flaw in are way of thinking or talking I guess. Very collective but you would be turning a blind eye if you try and ignore the massive mormon voting block backing mittens. Most of them could care less about politics. I was just at the caucus. They filled in.


This is a good example of how politics tends to be a shallow popularity contest for non-thinking people. It's the same way as last time, when women supported Hillary just because she's a woman or blacks supported Obama just because he's part black.

----------


## ONUV

will people stop predicting Paul victories? i hate getting my hopes up.

----------


## Britannia

One statistic I just heard is that Mitt Romney spent $12,000,000 in Ohio to Santorum's $950,000. If Santorum wins in that state then surely the big story of the night is that even with the GOP establishment behind him, the media behind him, and huge resources behind him, Romney is still not winning big. His performance overall has been rather unspectacular.

One thing I have to say is how frustrated I am becoming at the treatment of Dr. Paul by the mainstream media. At first I thought it was just Dr. Paul's ardent supporters grinding their axes, but over the months it's becomes glaringly obvious to me that they are grinding their axes with good reason. I remember watching one report on a caucus where Dr. Paul came in second, the news presenter mentioned the winner then went straight on to the candidate who came in third, then fourth. No mention of Dr. Paul at all. 

What a sorry state of affairs when a good man can be treated with such utter contempt - shameful.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Any religion or people who lack religion was at some point.. a cult.

----------


## flynn

> One statistic I just heard is that Mitt Romney spent $12,000,000 in Ohio to Santorum's $950,000. If Santorum wins in that state then surely the big story of the night is that even with the GOP establishment behind him, the media behind him, and huge resources behind him, Romney is still not winning big. His performance overall has been rather unspectacular.
> 
> One thing I have to say is how frustrated I am becoming at the treatment of Dr. Paul by the mainstream media. At first I thought it was just Dr. Paul's ardent supporters grinding their axes, but over the months it's becomes glaringly obvious to me that they are grinding their axes with good reason. I remember watching one report on a caucus where Dr. Paul came in second, the news presenter mentioned the winner then went straight on to the candidate who came in third, then fourth. No mention of Dr. Paul at all. 
> 
> What a sorry state of affairs when a good man can be treated with such utter contempt - shameful.


Is it so different when Nigel Farage had to urge britons to support the Cameron instead of voting UKIP?

----------


## Carehn

> Any religion or people who lack religion was at some point.. a cult.


I sooo agree with you.

----------


## J_White

i think eventually Romney will win Ohio, they wont stop counting unless that happens, lol.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Will results coming in for the last few hours form these states... affect how people will vote in Alaska? Alaska doesnt close until midnight (about 4more hours, i think, if they go by pacific time).

If people who kinda support Ron Paul see that Santorum or ROmney is winning, they might jump wagons. I will be dissapointed if this is the case.

----------


## Britannia

> Is it so different when Nigel Farage had to urge britons to support the Cameron instead of voting UKIP?


To my knowledge Nigel Farage has never urged anyone to do that, but if you have a link to further information that I can check out I'd be interested in taking a look.

----------


## DerickVonD

I would have rather have NEwt win than ROmney or Santorum.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

4 hours till Alaska I think.. 

People go relax for an hour or two ;p.

----------


## WIwarrior

> I would have rather have NEwt win than ROmney or Santorum.


Thats like saying I would rather be burned alive than drowning or being crushed to death.

----------


## blocks

> 4 hours till Alaska I think.. 
> 
> People go relax for an hour or two ;p.


One hour. They are done at 12 ET, 9 PT

----------


## slamhead

> No. The human mind tends to categorize things. Saying Mormons do this, or Mormons do that is kinda stupid because you talk about people you have never met. But its a flaw in are way of thinking or talking I guess. Very collective but you would be turning a blind eye if you try and ignore the massive mormon voting block backing mittens. Most of them could care less about politics. I was just at the caucus. They filled in.


I am sorry for the Mormons here but if you know anything about the history of Joseph Smith and that whole screwy church you would realize they are just a cult. They know it an have a chip on their shoulders for all the "persecution" they got in the 19th century. They are voting for Mittens just because they want to say the president is part of their cult. When Joseph Smith finished his manuscript...which he did by looking into at hat at a "seeing stone". He had his friend transcribe the book of mormon for him. Mind you this was the second writing as the first mysteriously disappeared. Joseph takes his manuscript to the printer who says he needs $3k in advance. 

Not having any money and wondering how he is going to get the book printed....he looks into his hat and proclaims to his brainwashed neighbor and scrib Martin Harris as from coming from god...

"I command thee that thou shalt not covet thine own property, but impart it freely to the printing...And misery thou shalt receive, if thou wilt slight these counsels; yea, even the destruction of thyself and property....Pay the printer's deb!"

At this point Harris sold his property. Harris had already lost his wife and family over even listening to this fraud Joseph Smith.

----------


## TASU10

What time do polls close in Alaska? It's 7 PM there now, I think they close at 8 so another hour.

----------


## digitaldean

When more south states come up I hope that Newt followed by Santorum win 90% of them. So at least the top 3 are all with the same amount so Paul can re-group and pick up delegates. Right now I am just hoping to go into the convention with Paul having over 500 delegates. The total number of delegates are 2,287 and 1,144 need to win so more the non-Mitt wins the better.

DELEGATE TOTALS INCLUDES EFFECTS OF THE PENALTY
CAUCUS STATES ARE DENOTED AS SUCH
TOTAL DELEGATES AFTER PENALTIES: 2,287
BOUND DELEGATES: 1,734
UNBOUND DELEGATES: 553
DELEGATES NEEDED TO WIN: 1144

The bottom line is Newt needs to do very great in more south states followed by Frothy.

----------


## Bruno

Mitt took the lead in OH

----------


## Maltheus

> I would have rather have NEwt win than ROmney or Santorum.


Hell no!!! Gingrinch might actually pull out a win (and he's genuinely crazy, rather than merely stupid). And Romney will make this party unviable for the next 8 years. If someone other than Paul get's the nom, I'd just assume it be Santorum. He stands 0 chance of winning the general. That give us the next four years to hammer home the point that Paul was bringing independents and dems into the party. Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

The Fargo Rally:

I would think that the rally was a lot of people driving from all the surrounding metros...

But there _are_ no surrounding metros!  Minneapolis is _really_ far away, and Sioux Falls is also and not any bigger than Fargo anyway.  Plus, he had already been to Minneapolis, so who is going to drive four hours to Fargo to see him again?  Was it all the supporters all across North Dakota coming?  Ron had already been to ND, too.  And Fargo is way on the edge of the state.  Who is going to drive 8 hours to Fargo but not 2 hours to Bismarck or Jamestown which are centrally located and which Ron visited in February?

It doesn't make sense.

It has to be that a lot of the people at the rally were locals who are not strong Ron Paul supporters.  That's the best answer that makes sense to me, at least so far.

I wonder how many of these rallies are similarly full of largely non-Ron Paul people, there for the experience, historical significance, etc.?

Either that or there are RP people who will travel long, long distances in order to see Ron Paul over and over and over.  Not just once; that I can understand.  But who will drive 6 hours to see him _again_, when you just saw him two weeks ago, and three weeks before that.  It's hard for me to believe that's the case.  I don't think it is.  So it has to be non-Ron Paul people attending these mega-rallies and making the attendance so huge.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

...

----------


## kahless

Is Ron going to speak tonight?

----------


## dawnbt

I was looking at Maine on Google Elections and Maine is still at 87%.  I almost forgot about that.

----------


## Teenager For Ron Paul

Now I know why the Founding Fathers despised democracy so much.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> One hour. They are done at 12 ET, 9 PT


 ah 12 eastern. my bad.

----------


## COpatriot

Exactly how I feel. At least with Romney in a general election I can say "$#@! both of you" to him and Obama and probably stay home on election day. Santorum is the only one of the three jokers left in this field that would actually make me consider Obama.

----------


## slamhead

> Interesting!  Can you recommend a book/webbernet site on this subject?


A good book is Under the Banner of Heaven by Jon Krakauer. It goes into the entire sordid history both past and present. It was during a time of spiritual awakening in the Americas and Smith jumped on the occasion to start a new religion. He was a known con man who was very charismatic. He had 36 wives. The Mormons act as if they were persecuted. Basically they invaded a town in Missouri and basically took it over, claiming properties and such as their own. When the local paper wrote an editorial about them they did not like it and burned the press down. Smith already a convicted fraud was arrested by troops and given over to a lynch mob. He was shot killed jumping out a window at the jail.

----------


## Ryan_G

Well I am rooting for Santo now, just for entertainment in the general.  I'll be voting Obama as much as I hate it.   I'm still a delegate to the county convention, and will go to elect liberty people into GOP positions

----------


## sailingaway

> A good book is Under the Banner of Heaven by Jon Krakauer. It goes into the entire sordid history both past and present. It was during a time of spiritual awakening in the Americas and Smith jumped on the occasion to start a new religion. He was a known con man who was very charismatic. He had 36 wives. The Mormons act as if they were persecuted. Basically they invaded a town in Missouri and basically took it over, claiming properties and such as their own. When the local paper wrote an editorial about them they did not like it and burned the press down. Smith already a convicted fraud was arrested by troops and given over to a lynch mob. He was shot killed jumping out a window at the jail.


Don't cut down other people's religion here.  If you want to discuss religion go to the forum for it.

----------


## Teenager For Ron Paul

> It's a cult. That's why.


Precisely

----------


## helmuth_hubener

There is no chance of anyone having a majority of delegates other than Mr. Willard "Mitt" Romney.  So there's no need to be worrying about whether you'd like Scamtor or Grinch to win the nomination, or lose, and whether that would be good for us, or bad.  They can't get a majority.

It will be Mitt or us.  It will probably be Mitt.  It was always probably going to be Mitt.  But nevertheless, we still have a chance.  We will have a lot of delegates no matter what.  If it's a brokered convention, then we get to play ball.  And who knows what could happen.

Until then, we just need to keep fighting the good fight, and let the chips fall where they may.  As the Bible says: it's our job to sow; the harvest is the Lord's.  You can't control the world.  You can't control other people's free will.  You can't control what every stupid voter in state XYZ is going to vote for.  You can only control yourself.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> A good book is Under the Banner of Heaven by Jon Krakauer. It goes into the entire sordid history both past and present. It was during a time of spiritual awakening in the Americas and Smith jumped on the occasion to start a new religion. He was a known con man who was very charismatic. He had 36 wives. The Mormons act as if they were persecuted. Basically they invaded a town in Missouri and basically took it over, claiming properties and such as their own. When the local paper wrote an editorial about them they did not like it and burned the press down. Smith already a convicted fraud was arrested by troops and given over to a lynch mob. He was shot killed jumping out a window at the jail.


I dont think you should go that far to disrespect their religion and try to say it is rubbish. It is their religion/cult, they can believe in it if they want. Okey, fine, they like to stick together and tend to vote for Romney... It is what they want. We do have Mormons that support Ron Paul (minority), and we can't really afford to turn off any support we have. But yeah, while I might share the collective view (for the moment... and when Utah comes), they have the freedom and liberty to do what they want ^^. Freedom and Liberty that will be gone soon. hehehe....

----------


## flynn

> There is no chance of anyone having a majority of delegates other than Mr. Willard "Mitt" Romney.  So there's no need to be worrying about whether you'd like Scamtor or Grinch to win the nomination, or lose, and whether that would be good for us, or bad.  They can't get a majority.
> 
> It will be Mitt or us.  It will probably be Mitt.  It was always probably going to be Mitt.  But nevertheless, we still have a chance.  We will have a lot of delegates no matter what.  If it's a brokered convention, then we get to play ball.  And who knows what could happen.
> 
> Until then, we just need to keep fighting the good fight, and let the chips fall where they may.  As the Bible says: it's our job to sow; the harvest is the Lord's.  You can't control the world.  You can't control other people's free will.  You can't control what every stupid voter in state XYZ is going to vote for.  You can only control yourself.


Won't stop me from trying.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> Well I am rooting for Santo now, just for entertainment in the general.  I'll be voting Obama as much as I hate it.   I'm still a delegate to the county convention, and will go to elect liberty people into GOP positions


I'll be voting for Ron Paul as much as I love it. Good luck trying to re-elect one of the worst president's in the history of the nation.

----------


## Maltheus

> I'll be voting Obama as much as I hate it


Your vote doesn't count for that much. Don't sell your soul for no real gain. Pick a 3rd party you like or stay home. It would, for instance, sting the GOP that much harder if they lost by the same percentage that Libertarian votes had increased.

----------


## sailingaway

> Well I am rooting for Santo now, just for entertainment in the general.  I'll be voting Obama as much as I hate it.   I'm still a delegate to the county convention, and will go to elect liberty people into GOP positions


elect Ron's delegates to national.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Ill go take a shower... be back in 20-30minutes XD.. Maybe some good news from Alaska when I get back. Everyone go take a shower. Showering is a good time to think and re-collect thoughts and sing.

----------


## flynn

> Your vote doesn't count for that much. Don't sell your soul for no real gain. Pick a 3rd party you like or stay home. It would, for instance, sting the GOP that much harder if they lost by the same percentage that Libertarian votes had increased.


Actually, if you don't like either GOP and DNC candidate, the best thing you can do is to stay home.

----------


## slamhead

> I dont think you should go that far to disrespect their religion and try to say it is rubbish. It is their religion/cult, they can believe in it if they want. Okey, fine, they like to stick together and tend to vote for Romney... It is what they want. We do have Mormons that support Ron Paul (minority), and we can't really afford to turn off any support we have. But yeah, while I might share the collective view (for the moment... and when Utah comes), they have the freedom and liberty to do what they want ^^. Freedom and Liberty that will be gone soon. hehehe....


I prefaced my opinion with sorry first. I am against any organized church. They all disgust me and to prove my point the "evangelicals" say they are voting their beliefs and vote for the people who violate their beliefs.

----------


## rockerrockstar

I say we stick with Ron Paul tell the end.  I really hate the other candidates especially Santorum and Gingrich.  If I vote for anyone besides Paul it will be for Obama.  One of my friends that is a democrat says he wants Santorum to win because he thinks it will be easy for Obama to win.

----------


## Maltheus

> Actually, if you don't like either GOP and DNC candidate, the best thing you can do is to stay home.


Why? Are all 3rd parties bad compared to the Republicrats? Yours is an extraordinarily odd statement.

----------


## Feelgood

Time to go order my "Dont Blame me, I voted for Ron Paul" bumper sticker.

----------


## rockerrockstar

> Time to go order my "Dont Blame me, I voted for Ron Paul" bumper sticker.


I like that.  True if things get worse those that did not vote Ron Paul are to blame.  Ron Paul is the only one willing to cut the budget.  I think that is a major reason to vote for him.  We need to get our spending under control and save the dollar before it is too late. 

I think those on Social Security should be worried that our spending in this country is out of control.  It could spell the end of Social Security.

----------


## seyferjm

> Time to go order my "Dont Blame me, I voted for Ron Paul" bumper sticker.


werd

----------


## flynn

> Why? Are all 3rd parties bad compared to the Republicrats? Yours is an extraordinarily odd statement.


Well by not voting and encourage people not to vote, you are sending a message of illegitimacy of their power. Voting third party is an alternative option too, I concede that.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

Whoever said we had at a chance at Idaho is a $#@!ing idiot.

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

Yeah. I'm expecting a really lousy outcome in Alaska as well, not that $#@!ing Alaska is all that important anyway.

----------


## slamhead

> I say we stick with Ron Paul tell the end.  I really hate the other candidates especially Santorum and Gingrich.  If I vote for anyone besides Paul it will be for Obama.  One of my friends that is a democrat says he wants Santorum to win because he thinks it will be easy for Obama to win.


Tampa or Bust Money Bomb?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Won't stop me from trying.


 I liked your original reply better!!  About being able to control people/the world because of not having a Bible.  Because that's true: the way to try to control other people is to use force against them.  To try to bend their will to your own.  So to try to control the world that way you must give up moral principles that I, that probably we all, believe in, and which are taught in the Bible.  Thou shalt not murder.  Thou shalt not steal.  Thou shalt not burn 76 people alive in their church.  Little things like that.

No, the tactics of force are the tactics of our enemy, the State.  The forces of tyranny.  It is for us to use reason, persuasion, meekness, and love unfeigned.  That is the right way to influence people.

----------


## carterm

cnn now saying "it's delegates, delegates, delegates..."

where was that during maine/minnesota/iowa

----------


## Teenager For Ron Paul

> Tampa or Bust Money Bomb?


Well, I like the ring...

----------


## James Madison

> Whoever said we had at a chance at Idaho is a $#@!ing idiot.


Ron did well in '08 but that was after Romney dropped out. We underestimated the power of group-think collectivism.

----------


## rockerrockstar

> cnn now saying "it's delegates, delegates, delegates..."
> 
> where was that during maine/minnesota/iowa


They only say things like that if Ron Paul does not benefit from it.  Like if Ron wins polls they say nothing.  If he gets second place they ignore it or say it does not matter.

----------


## aaroche26

AA

----------


## Carehn

> Whoever said we had at a chance at Idaho is a $#@!ing idiot.


Hey!!! Shove off pal. I worked my $#@!ing ass off for the last 6 years. The vote total may not reflect the FACT that we own the GOP in this state. I can't help it if just anyone can show up and vote in a caucus but I can guaranfuckingtee you will start to see some good GOOD people coming out of this state. 

Let me guess you live in the peoples state of kalifornia.

----------


## flynn

> I liked your original reply better!!  About being able to people/the world because of not having a Bible.  Because that's true: the way to try to control other people is to use force against them.  To try to bend their will to your own.  So to try to control the world that way you must give up moral principles that I, that probably we all, believe in, and which are taught in the Bible.  Thou shalt not murder.  Thou shalt not steal.  Thou shalt not burn 76 people alive in their church.  Little things like that.
> 
> No, the tactics of force are the tactics of our enemy, the State.  The forces of tyranny.  It is for us to use reason, persuasion, meekness, and love unfeigned.  That is the right way to influence people.


I thought i was alittle harsh on your comment. I believe all believes are personal, if i don't like something, it doesn't mean I would like you to hate it too.

----------


## rockerrockstar

It looks like Paul may get a lot of second places so that may be good for delegates.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I thought i was alittle harsh on your comment. I believe all believes are personal, if i don't like something, it doesn't mean I would like you to hate it too.


 Right on, thanks for that.

----------


## seawolf

I guess the question is ask now is within the RP Grassroots.  How many are going to stop donating, stop working and just drift away or shut down.

Donations will be a key stat in the coming days to watch on the RP Daily Donation Tracker.  No money, no donations, no Campaign.

Can the RP Nation get up and fight on tomorrow?  I sure hope so!!!

----------


## Mark37snj

> I guess the question is ask now is within the RP Grassroots.  How many are going to stop donating, stop working and just drift away or shut down.
> 
> Donations will be a key stat in the coming days to watch on the RP Daily Donation Tracker.  No money, no donations, no Campaign.
> 
> Can the RP Nation get up and fight on tomorrow?  I sure hope so!!!


Well because you posted it, 10 people. So you now have to get us 10 new people to make up for it.

----------


## flynn

> I guess the question is ask now is within the RP Grassroots.  How many are going to stop donating, stop working and just drift away or shut down.
> 
> Donations will be a key stat in the coming days to watch on the RP Daily Donation Tracker.  No money, no donations, no Campaign.
> 
> Can the RP Nation get up and fight on tomorrow?  I sure hope so!!!


Ron Paul planted the seed in each one of us here.

----------


## UNC08

> Hey!!! Shove off pal. I worked my $#@!ing ass off for the last 6 years. The vote total may not reflect the FACT that we own the GOP in this state. I can't help it if just anyone can show up and vote in a caucus but I can guaranfuckingtee you will start to see some good GOOD people coming out of this state. 
> 
> Let me guess you live in the peoples state of kalifornia.


It's easy to call "whoever" a "$#@!ing idiot".  It's not so easy to call "Carehn" the same thing.  However, we were all overly optimistic.  As someone who has worked his own $#@!ing ass off since in local and state politics for a decade now, I will say that I was way too optimistic as well.  I feel like a bit of a dumb ass for so overestimating the intelligence of our public.

By now, however, I'm convinced we're not going to do very well from this point forward.  It's just not the time.  It may not _be the time_ until some seriously dark $#@! has occurred on a national level.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Alaska Polls should close now.. results should be coming soon ^^

----------


## J_White

Romney made up the 15k vote which Santorum had !!

----------


## socal

> There is no chance of anyone having a majority of delegates other than Mr. Willard "Mitt" Romney.  So there's no need to be worrying about whether you'd like Scamtor or Grinch to win the nomination, or lose, and whether that would be good for us, or bad.  They can't get a majority.
> 
> It will be Mitt or us.  It will probably be Mitt.  It was always probably going to be Mitt.  But nevertheless, we still have a chance.  We will have a lot of delegates no matter what.  If it's a brokered convention, then we get to play ball.  And who knows what could happen.
> 
> Until then, we just need to keep fighting the good fight, and let the chips fall where they may.  As the Bible says: it's our job to sow; the harvest is the Lord's.  You can't control the world.  You can't control other people's free will.  You can't control what every stupid voter in state XYZ is going to vote for.  You can only control yourself.


Good post.  

No sense getting upset over things you can't control, although it takes time to put that attitude into practice.

----------


## hammy

If America doesn't wake the hell up, Obama is getting a second term... hopefully that will be enough to push Rand to the max.

----------


## Syntax

Wow, Palin was just talking about the Fed devaluing the dollar.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> http://www.lewrockwell.com/rothbard/rothbard178.html
> 
> Relax folks.


 This post needed to be repeated.  Don't give up.  Don't retreat.  Keep fighting evil.  Because it's _evil_.  And because if we be good, it falls to us, our unavoidable duty, to fight evil.  Forever.

I will keep fighting evil forever.

Now one thing: there is a geographical concentration strategy which is somewhat new and which should not be confused with the "retreatism" dear Murray wrote about in this paper.  I think that it would be a highly productive and worthwhile endeavor to try to create a libertarian county or township somewhere.  And of course what the Free Staters are doing in New Hampshire is productive as well, on the scale of a state (though some western counties are not too much smaller than the entire state of New Hampshire).  *If anyone is interested in such a "Free County" or "Ron Paul County" project, PM me.*  Our numbers have swelled.  We have become legion.  *This would be a good time to carve out a home base, a strong hold, for liberty.*

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Wow, Palin was just talking about the Fed devaluing the dollar.


Yet.. she didnt vote for Ron who said this for 30 years. Voted for Gingrich who said the same thing for 30 minutes.

----------


## Ilhaguru

> This post needed to be repeated.  Don't give up.  Don't retreat.  Keep fighting evil.  Because it's _evil_.  And because if we be good, it falls to us, our unavoidable duty, to fight evil.  Forever.
> 
> I will keep fighting evil forever.
> [/B]


+1

----------


## Mark37snj

WHOAH, Kucinich OUT!

----------


## PeteinLA

Ari can go F himself

----------


## kombayn

Did you hear these creeps on CNN. Jerks. Ron needs to run 3rd Party.

----------


## kylejack

Delegates picked up so far:

Vermont 4
Virginia 3
Wyoming 6

----------


## kylejack

Erick Erickson is confused why Ron Paul didn't take a whack at Virginia. I have to agree. We take 41% doing basically nothing?? Just think if we had some campaign appearances there.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Did you hear these creeps on CNN. Jerks. Ron needs to run 3rd Party.


Why do they keep saying that? Wouldn't that be the last thing they want Ron to do? 3rd party will literally f**k over the GOP.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Erickson actually made a good point about Virginia.

Fleischer needs the smug smacked out of him. Someone give him a dose of snowballs next time you see him. What a prick.

----------


## UNC08

> Why do they keep saying that? Wouldn't that be the last thing they want Ron to do? 3rd party will literally f**k over the GOP.


I switched to MSNBC.  What'd they say?

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

He's right, if you're placing 3rd and 4th you aren't getting delegates.

----------


## mpdsapuser

> He's right, if you're placing 3rd and 4th you aren't getting delegates.


Delegates arent awarded until the state conventions.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Let's buy an island. Please, and move there, I can throw in a couple thousand a month towards the payment. Who else. 

Really, I wish there was a place to go, but even the states I thought were more individualistic in nature are voting for big government guys, still, after all that has happened in the last 4 years, they are still selecting the same $#@!s. Anyway, the 3/6/2012 marks the last day the US even had a small chance of turning around. RIP...

----------


## Ilhaguru

Ron Paul should stay in the race because its a show of force, and a growing one. And the GOP needs to pay attention if they want our votes.

----------


## kylejack

> Delegates arent awarded until the state conventions.


Yes, but we know what the allocation will be in many states.

----------


## kylejack

> Why do they keep saying that? Wouldn't that be the last thing they want Ron to do? 3rd party will literally f**k over the GOP.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMGMZsKXz94#t=0m25s

----------


## kombayn

> Why do they keep saying that? Wouldn't that be the last thing they want Ron to do? 3rd party will literally f**k over the GOP.


Frustration and the GOP needs to crumble and be re-assembled, they're either ran by what they like to call "wall-street" republicans (Romney, etc.), "establishment" republicans (Boehner, Cantor, McDonnell, etc.) and "evanangelical" republicans (Santorum, Gingrich, Cain, Perry, etc.) so really think about it? There are two 3rd parties that are more in-line with Ron Paul Republicans and that's the Constitution Party & Libertarian Party. You have an "Occupy" movement that basically just hates both sides of the establishment and are more in line with a progressive/anarchist style of political thinking themselves. I mean if it's not Ron then really who? Ron still has that buzz. I know he doesn't want to hurt Rand but at this point what does Rand have to be thinking at this point?

NOTE: Voter turnout is low too but in the Presidential race about 100,000,000 people will vote and on average in most polls Ron is polling around 20% to 25% in some of the those polls. Why not talk to your campaign team and other 3rd party leaders to see if it's sustainable. Iowa has really messed with everyone's heads but Iowa could have been had. So really think about the bigger picture. I'm not saying don't go to the GOP Convention and don't politely raise hell because I encourage getting the Ron Paul ideals pushed into their party. But at least think about two outside 3rd parties in the LP & CP that would fully embrace him and could get us welcomed into the political party.

Ralph Nader tapped into a hippie style generation movement which are now progressives and it's made mainstream moves into the left-wing of politics.

----------


## Esoteric

Kucinich lost his primary.. Would make a good bi-partisan running mate.. just sayin'!

----------


## Ilhaguru

Third party means we piss off the GOP establishment. WHile I would love to do that, we need to think very well about this before doing it.

----------


## Esoteric

> Third party means we piss off the GOP establishment. WHile I would love to do that, we need to think very well about this before doing it.


People in politics have an extremely short memory.  I doubt it would effect Rand in 2016 in any significant way.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

been 30 minutes since AK polls closed... sure taking a while.

----------


## klamath

> Why do they keep saying that? Wouldn't that be the last thing they want Ron to do? 3rd party will literally f**k over the GOP.


Cnn roots for Obama while fox roots for the republicans minus RP.

----------


## kombayn

> People in politics have an extremely short memory.  I doubt it would effect Rand in 2016 in any significant way.


+1 ^Right?! Didn't it go Bachman, Cain, Gingrich, Santorum, Gingrich, Santorum... They were changing their mind every 3 freakin' minutes.

----------


## kombayn

Oops. Double post.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> +1 ^Right?! Didn't it go Bachman, Cain, Gingrich, Santorum, Gingrich, Santorum... They were changing their mind every 3 freakin' minutes.


maybe people just dont like Ron =S. Anyone but Romney and Ron

----------


## Esoteric

Question:  What exactly is wrong with f*cking over the GOP?

Question:  How many times has the GOP f*cked Ron Paul?

----------


## kylejack

Idaho's kind of weird, they keep voting at the caucus until it is down to two candidates, and then whoever takes more wins all the delegates for the county. We've picked up 3 counties so far for a total of 1.21 delegates so far (rounded down to 1).

 
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri...ounty/map/r/id
http://idgop.org/caucus-results/

----------


## Esoteric

> maybe people just dont like Ron =S. Anyone but Romney and Ron


Watch Fox News for a day, and/or listen to Fox talk radio, and that will answer your question.  People are TOLD not to like Ron, and therefore, they don't like Ron.  Too many sheep, not enough individuals.  When 50%+ of republican voters listen to Fox every day, it's tough to overcome.

----------


## BlakeB

> been 30 minutes since AK polls closed... sure taking a while.


They still need time to flip the vote and throw away the evidence LOL

----------


## Mark37snj

> Question:  What exactly is wrong with f*cking over the GOP?
> 
> Question:  How many times has the GOP f*cked Ron Paul?


We don't want to piss off everyone in an organization we are taking over. 

*No One But Paul* will take care of the rest.

----------


## Carehn

> Question:  What exactly is wrong with f*cking over the GOP?
> 
> Question:  How many times has the GOP f*cked Ron Paul?


I like the cut of your jib.

----------


## AuH20

> Watch Fox News for a day, and/or listen to Fox talk radio, and that will answer your question.  People are TOLD not to like Ron, and therefore, they don't like Ron.  Too many sheep, not enough individuals.  When 50%+ of republican voters listen to Fox every day, it's tough to overcome.


Ron has been successfully labeled so people don't really pay attention to him. He's written off immediately.

----------


## Esoteric

Come on.. Put the AK results up already to land the kill shot..

----------


## Standing Liberty

Bingo!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Ron has been successfully labeled so people don't really pay attention to him. He's written off immediately.


If the media is to blame, especially FOX, how come we don't do some "Occupy FOX" type of a deal... Especially during times when they make mistakes or ignore Ron.

----------


## Aratus

i am being patient. there is the remote chance the good voters of alaska went for ron paul intelligently.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Cmon Alaskan's! Make me pack my bags and migrate to Alaska!!!

----------


## Esoteric

> If the media is to blame, especially FOX, how come we don't do some "Occupy FOX" type of a deal... Especially during times when they make mistakes or ignore Ron.


The media is extremely powerful, and it would take an enormous effort to combat their bias.. as long as 50% of the electorate take their marching orders.  The weapon is the internet, and time (as our generation grows up).

Also, because some people on here are too tame.. Especially the people who have the power to squash ideas / threads along those lines.  They want a revolution, but they don't.

----------


## AuH20

> If the media is to blame, especially FOX, how come we don't do some "Occupy FOX" type of a deal... Especially during times when they make mistakes or ignore Ron.


Not entirely all the media. Ron gives them alot of ammo to hammer him with.

----------


## toast

When are these Alaska results gonna come in?  C'mon already.

----------


## UNC08

> I switched to MSNBC.  What'd they say?


Or $#@! me.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

0% reporting

Romney

357

39%

Santorum

243

26%

0

Paul

195

21%

0

Gingrich

130

14%

----------


## Carehn

> 0% reporting
> 
> Romney
> 
> 357
> 
> 39%
> 
> Santorum
> ...


Alaska?

----------


## Monotaur

> If the media is to blame, especially FOX, how come we don't do some "Occupy FOX" type of a deal... Especially during times when they make mistakes or ignore Ron.


For better or for worse, we tried and it doesn't work.

There was a debate (or forum...) where Ron Paul was excluded and they had Luntz doing his thing in a diner (of course, the audience was full of the same undecideds as previous focus groups, just wearing different clothes).  Anyway, outside there was a 'loop' of supporters with GIANT signs that could be seen through the windows.  The camera had to zoom in on the audience to avoid getting them in the shot and eventually they were repositioned.

I also like the guy who ran through the building that was visible above the heads of the (same) forum participants and started placing "Ron Paul 2008" in the windows where they could be seen by the cameras.  It was hard to make them out individually, but once you saw the blue and white pattern you knew.  And then there was the security guards running to remove them, and of course the cameras zoomed in so they couldn't be seen.

Some of my favorite moments from the 2008 campaign.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ak

----------


## tsai3904

> Idaho's kind of weird, they keep voting at the caucus until it is down to two candidates, and then whoever takes more wins all the delegates for the county. We've picked up 3 counties so far for a total of 1.21 delegates so far (rounded down to 1).


Romney won all of Idaho's 32 delegates.

Their rules state that if any candidate receives over 50% of the county delegates (over 16), they win the entire state's delegates.  Currently, Romney is at 16.16 delegates so he has won more than 50%.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> Alaska?


http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ak

----------


## UNC08

> Alaska?


Here we go again...  Where are these results from?  I need people to start being honest about where we can win and where we can't, because I'm obviously not smart enough to discern the bull$#@! hype from reality.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> Here we go again...  Where are these results from?  I can't take much more of this.  I need people to start being honest about where we can win and where we can't, because I'm obviously not smart enough to discern the bull$#@! hype from reality.


http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/ak

----------


## UNC08

Ah,  you responded before I could edit my question out.

----------


## mmadness

> Romney won all of Idaho's 32 delegates.
> 
> Their rules state that if any candidate receives over 50% of the states delegates (over 16), they win the entire state's delegates.  Currently, Romney is at 16.16 delegates so he has won more than 50%.


Yup, except if 66% or 2/3rds of the delegates at the Idaho State Convention are RP delegates, can overturn the state results and send who they want as delegates to the RNC.

----------


## kahless

Still no speech from Ron?

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

4& reporting in Alaska

Romney 37%
Santo  26%
Paul 23%

----------


## kylejack

> Romney won all of Idaho's 32 delegates.
> 
> Their rules state that if any candidate receives over 50% of the county delegates (over 16), they win the entire state's delegates.  Currently, Romney is at 16.16 delegates so he has won more than 50%.


Good point, hadn't noticed it.

----------


## kylejack

> Still no speech from Ron?


He gave it long ago from North Dakota. http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...FrvR_blog.html

----------


## Aratus

we could see doctor ron paul 
pulling up to a close second

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> 4& reporting in Alaska
> 
> Romney 37%
> Santo  26%
> Paul 23%


Is Alaska going to be another Washington or Vermont? WOW. Santorum is really screwing us in the long run.

----------


## UNC08

Does anyone know if the CAMPAIGN genuinely felt they had a chance to win outright in any of today's states?  Were they particularly disappointed by any of today's results, or was this about what they expected?

In my experience with the campaign, they tell the volunteers and underlings that they expect to do really well in or win pretty much every state they set up shop in.  I always wanted to know what they were saying in the campaign office, though.

----------


## Esoteric

Goodnight

----------


## Gravik

I'm disappointed America.

----------


## Esoteric

> Does anyone know if the CAMPAIGN genuinely felt they had a chance to win outright in any of today's states?  Were they particularly disappointed by any of today's results, or was this about what they expected?
> 
> In my experience with the campaign, they tell the volunteers and underlings that they expect to do really well in or win pretty much every state they set up shop in.  I always wanted to know what they were saying in the campaign office, though.


The day before Iowa, one of Ron's senior advisors told us "we're going to make statistical history tomorrow"!  (by beating our polling numbers).  We ended up under-preformed every poll.

----------


## kahless

> He gave it long ago from North Dakota. http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...FrvR_blog.html


Thanks, looks like it was early on before I turned on the tv and here.

----------


## kylejack

> The day before Iowa, one of Ron's senior advisors told us "we're going to make statistical history tomorrow"!  (by beating our polling numbers).  We ended up under-preformed every poll.


Nah, we beat PPP and NBC News/Marist.  RCP average was 21.5 and we did 21.4.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Still in it........16% reporting

Romney 32%
Paul 25%

Paul behind by approximately 125 votes

----------


## toast

Romney 32%
Paul 25%
Santorum 23%
Gingrich 20%

at 16% reporting

----------


## Gravik

Just got back from the Ada County Idaho Caucus. Let me tell you, the Frothy, Santorum, and (the very few) Gingrich supporters didn't show half the enthusiasm the Paul supporters did.

----------


## UNC08

> Just got back from the Ada County Idaho Caucus. Let me tell you, the Frothy, Santorum, and (the very few) Gingrich supporters didn't show half the enthusiasm the Paul supporters did.


Where have I heard this before?

----------


## Esoteric

> Just got back from the Ada County Idaho Caucus. Let me tell you, the Frothy, Santorum, and (the very few) Gingrich supporters didn't show half the enthusiasm the Paul supporters did.


"If elections were based on enthusiasm, we'd win hands down" -Ron Paul

----------


## Steele

edit

----------


## Steele

> Just got back from the Ada County Idaho Caucus. Let me tell you, the Frothy, Santorum, and (the very few) Gingrich supporters didn't show half the enthusiasm the Paul supporters did.



That's true. I didn't realize how many Santorum supporters were there until they announced the results and they roared.

----------


## WD-NY

> That's true. I didn't realize how many Santorum supporters were there until they announced the results and they roared.


srsly?

Who the hell are these people and why in gods name do they support him? Honestly, what's they're reasoning?

----------


## kill the banks

> srsly?
> 
> Who the hell are these people and why in gods name do they support him? Honestly, what's they're reasoning?


one word ... fluoride

----------


## kylejack

68% reporting in Alaska and we're in third. Looks like a bust.

----------


## Esoteric

--mistake--

----------


## V-rod

> srsly?
> 
> Who the hell are these people and why in gods name do they support him? Honestly, what's they're reasoning?


Santorum is the status quo's anti-Romney.

----------


## Esoteric

Did Romney just pass us in ND?  Getting mixed data

----------


## kylejack

No, ND finished counting long ago (first tonight to finish). We took second.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 68% reporting in Alaska and we're in third. Looks like a bust.


Yep:
Rom 33
San 30
Paul 21
Grinch 15

----------


## toast

Damn, Romney has pulled way ahead now.  And we're in third.  

I would have liked to see a RP-green Alaska looming over the $#@! rainbow of the continental U.S.

----------


## UNC08

Should we not've done more in Vermont (and maybe Virginia), in hindsight?  It seems there was a misallocation of campaign resources for Super Tuesday, doesn't it?

----------


## kylejack

> Should we not've done more in Vermont (and maybe Virginia), in hindsight?  It seems there was a misallocation of campaign resources for Super Tuesday, doesn't it?


Well, they only spent 188K in Super Tuesday advertising, so they might be out of money.

----------


## ONUV

it's not over. now it's time for plan b. make sure the gop candidate loses in november. not by voting for obama but by not voting for the gop candidate.

----------


## kylejack

> it's not over. now it's time for plan b. make sure the gop candidate loses in november. not by voting for obama but by not voting for the gop candidate.


Yep. Let's go third party! Don't care how doomed it is.

----------


## James Madison

> it's not over. now it's time for plan b. make sure the gop candidate loses in november. not by voting for obama but by not voting for the gop candidate.


I don't think they'll need our help pulling that off.

----------


## UNC08

> Well, they only spent 188K in Super Tuesday advertising, so they might be out of money.


But even when you consider where the other resources were spent, it seems they made a misstep (other resources being appearances, mentions in media and campaign events/formal campaign presence).

----------


## StilesBC

> it's not over. now it's time for plan b. make sure the gop candidate loses in november. not by voting for obama but by not voting for the gop candidate.


Whether intentional or not, the GOP selecting anybody other than Paul was a "scorched earth" vote.  They've signed their own death warrant.  Obama is going to trounce whomever his opponent is, as there is no legitimate way for the general to be fought over relevant issues for more than a fraction of the population.  

I predict the worst voter turnout ever.

----------


## toast

I will be honest -- I expected no wins today.  But still, I suddenly feel very sick to my stomach.

----------


## ONUV

plan b also includes focusing on congressional elections. nose holding might be acceptable. if we can't have paul we have to have a opposition congress to obama. a stagnant government is the 2nd best option.

----------


## rockerrockstar

We should be happy Ron Paul won second place in 5 states.  Sure it would have been nice to win some of them but second place in that many states is good.

----------


## Esoteric

> plan b also includes focusing on congressional elections. nose holding might be acceptable so obama can't get any of his policies implemented.


That will not stand.  We will not settle again, and see no changes, again.  If we do, we don't deserve liberty.

----------


## 40oz

Maybe the draft will wake Americans up.

----------


## kylejack

> Maybe the draft will wake Americans up.


Thanks, but no tanks.

----------


## Mark37snj

Plan A is a Delegate strategy, not popular vote. Were on course so no need for plan b.

----------


## UNC08

A draft would wake up the young people.  They're already lucid, for the most part.  The old people will continue to vote overwhelmingly for ruination.

----------


## dillo

theyd never be able to reinstate a draft for a foreign war

----------


## Wooden Indian

Okay, I have a van full of voters ready. Can someone point me to our caucus...?
Gosh, can't wait for Super Wednesday... tomorrow is gonna be tits!

Signed,

Thousands of Ron Paul supporters

----------


## Godmode7

> theyd never be able to reinstate a draft for a foreign war


Just like they'd never pass the NDAA lol

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> srsly?
> 
> Who the hell are these people and why in gods name do they support him? Honestly, what's they're reasoning?


 They are Fox News viewers, and they are basing their votes on the coverage Fox News has been having on Santorum.

Seriously, that's who they are, and that's why they do it.  I've talked to them.

See, these people are part of a sub-culture: people who pay attention to and care about politics.  Most people don't.  They do.  In that sub-culture, part of what you do is keep up on current events and such, and find opinions with which you can agree (and then parrot to your friends) on the various different issues.  They don't like liberals, and the whole media is liberal-biased, so they do that by watching Fox News, and listening to radio stations with a Fox News feed.  And that's good enough.  That qualifies them to be acceptable members of the group.  Everybody likes to belong.

We are part of a sub-sub-culture.  We care about politics, but have devoted enough thought to it, or are consistent enough, or whatever, that we have even severed ourselves from the acceptable bounds of the "I care about and participate in politics" sub-culture.  We cannot subscribe to Fox News nor to MSNBC.  We can't agree with _anything_ that either Joe Biden or Bob Dole says.  We're outside the norms of acceptability in a subgroup already outside the norms.

----------


## 40oz

The young people are lucid, and don't want to go. Their parents will watch them be forced to die against their will. Tragic and sobering...

----------


## ONUV

> That will not stand.  We will not settle again, and see no changes, again.  If we do, we don't deserve liberty.


if the only choice is a candidate who will vote against obama vs a candidate who will vote with obama, how can you not vote for the former? unless, you don't vote at all.

----------


## kylejack

> A draft would wake up the young people.  They're already lucid, for the most part.  The old people will continue to vote overwhelmingly for ruination.


Sure, let's send all the young anti-war people to die in Vietnam so we end up with just more young war-mongers who dodged the draft like Mitt Romney.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> theyd never be able to reinstate a draft for a foreign war


I know, right? That's like saying they could assassinate you at their whim or lock you up indefinitely without any legal representation or trial. How ridiculous.

----------


## ONUV

> They are Fox News viewers, and they are basing their votes on the coverage Fox News has been having on Santorum.
> 
> Seriously, that's who they are, and that's why they do it.  I've talked to them.


exactly. they are 50+ fox news viewers. we just have to wait for them to die off.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> if the only choice is a candidate who will vote against obama vs a candidate who will vote with obama, how can you not vote for the former? unless, you don't vote at all.


Who said those are the only choices? You? What are you having for dinner tomorrow night, dog $#@! or cat $#@!?

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Lol Mitt gets 70 something percent in ID, yet less in VA, where pretty much all the vile gov institutions like Langley are, and defense/data mining contractors as well? Yea, sure  Something just so not right with that.

----------


## kylejack

> Lol Mitt gets 70 something percent in ID, yet less in VA, where pretty much all the vile gov institutions like Langley are, and defense/data mining contractors as well? Yea, sure  Something just so not right with that.


It's because of the format of the caucus in Iowa. They eliminate all but the top two candidates and re-vote if no candidate takes more than 50% in a county.

----------


## ONUV

> Who said those are the only choices? You? What are you having for dinner tomorrow night, dog $#@! or cat $#@!?


i said if those are the only choices. it will come down to that in a lot of elections. there won't always be a pro-liberty candidate to vote for.

----------


## kombayn

March 10th is another caucus in Kansas which will probably go Santorum and then 3 of the U.S. territories which are delegates as Paul can use them.

----------


## kylejack

95% reporting and we're still in third in Alaska. We'll get some bound delegates out of Alaska, though. It looks like 6 right now.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

At least in Alaska we got 3,000, which is probably near to the total number of people that came to the two rallies.  1,000 each, I think, at Fairbanks and Anchorage, and many of them were probably not RP supporters but participants in an interesting and historic event.  So we did as well as could possibly have been expected in Alaska, I think.  There's probably only a few hundred RP donors in the whole state of Alaska.  Every hard-core Ron Paul supporter probably got multiple others out to the caucuses with him.

Good job Alaska.  Just a couple thousand more people and we'd have totally dominated in a landslide -- actually, an avalanche let's say.  Next time.....

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Well, at least Santa Claus is trying to help get Ron back into the race.

----------


## hb6102

and the last county in Idaho turns it for Frothy

----------


## kombayn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America...caucuses,_2008

Check it out, John McCain won the caucus by recording a message to the voters and sending it over the internet. I think Ron should do it, all the delegates help.

----------


## RonRules

Please read the vote "flipping" thread. Participate if you can. Vote flipping is the only way to explain these results in states like AK, ND.  Spend the time to get familiar with statistics and help out analyze the data.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...pping./page125

I've done enough statistics in my career to know that serious, undeniable shenanigans were happening in IA, NH and SC at least. Those statistical violations were not happening pre-2008 and that has been demonstrated unquestionably.

Please don't get hung up on "absolute proof". You won't get that with statistics.* We do show converging evidence in multiple states, multiple counties beyond a reasonable doubt.* There are people stating *unreasonable doubt* in the vote flipping thread. Please ignore them so we can progress with this analysis.

If you don't have the math knowledge to do statistics, seek the help from those that can.  If CNN can declare Romney a winner with 2% of the vote, that's fine actually. That's statistics and I'm OK with that.  On the other hand, we have demonstrated what appears to be fraud to 99.9999999992340% (or better) in multiple cases. It's not 100%, but that's political statistics. That's how it is.

So, please contribute your time what ever way you can. Help provide links to vote data for all the counties in all 10 Super Tuesday states + WA, MI, so the experts can analyze. 

For example: Norfolk Virginia:
http://www.norfolk.gov/elections/12results/3_06.htm (need to convert that to Excel)

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Sure, let's send all the young anti-war people to die in Vietnam so we end up with just more young war-mongers who dodged the draft like Mitt Romney.


I'd rather rot in jail. There is no way, I will ever willingly fight for those MIC sons of bitches.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Doesnt it make sense that a President should have some military experience? Either from being a frontline infantryman, to being a navy seal, to being a cook in the navy... As president, you control the military... Seems these chickenhawks are unqualified for the job and have no miltiary experience... besidse being a army brat and serving on some arms committee.

Also, yeah.. vote flipping would be interesting to read about. I hope you guys are onto something good XD..

----------


## A. Havnes

> Please read the vote "flipping" thread. Participate if you can. Vote flipping is the only way to explain these results in states like AK, ND.  Spend the time to get familiar with statistics and help out analyze the data.
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...pping./page125
> 
> I've done enough statistics in my career to know that serious, undeniable shenanigans were happening in IA, NH and SC at least. Those statistical violations were not happening pre-2008 and that has been demonstrated unquestionably.
> 
> Please don't get hung up on "absolute proof". You won't get that with statistics.* We do show converging evidence in multiple states, multiple counties beyond a reasonable doubt.* There are people stating *unreasonable doubt* in the vote flipping thread. Please ignore them so we can progress with this analysis.
> 
> If you don't have the math knowledge to do statistics, seek the help from those that can.  If CNN can declare Romney a winner with 2% of the vote, that's fine actually. That's statistics and I'm OK with that.  On the other hand, we have demonstrated what appears to be fraud to 99.9999999992340% (or better) in multiple cases. It's not 100%, but that's political statistics. That's how it is.
> 
> ...


Bump.  I don't post in the thread, but you guys have some very compelling stuff there!

----------


## kill the banks

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America...caucuses,_2008
> 
> Check it out, John McCain won the caucus by recording a message to the voters and sending it over the internet. I think Ron should do it, all the delegates help.


good idea

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America...caucuses,_2008
> 
> Check it out, John McCain won the caucus by recording a message to the voters and sending it over the internet. I think Ron should do it, all the delegates help.


Not a bad idea and you can never do enough campaigning, but the Corporate Main Stream Media choose Juan McCain and forced him down the throats of TV viewing American Zombies. It's the media and the most ignorant and highest precentile voting groups ages (50-64 & 65+) that follow like sheep.

----------


## Aratus

are all the alaska results in to a 100 percentile?

----------


## Jbrabble

Truly a disgrace. After 10 years of service in the Army and multiple Iraq deployments, I can honestly say I wasted my time. This country has no honor, no sense of identity, no clue what liberty is. Sorry to be the one to tell you all, but America is done. The founders would not have quit, no, they would have left and started their own nation! Too bad there is no land left in this world. 

I am ashamed of this country and the traitors that occupy it.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

A new nation does not need new land.  What it needs is some people and a plan.

----------


## Aratus

the mass media tends to see this as a win for mitt ronmey and the ideal time for rick santorum to wash his sweatervests.

----------


## row333au



----------


## Shane Harris

> 


obviously fake

----------


## row333au

Obviously can you prove it? Why don't people find it out for themselves if they want to get that investigated...

----------

